# Schiesserei in München



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*

Ohmann, in was für einer kranken Welt Leben wir ?

Laut bestätigten Informationen jetzt gerade auf N24, soll es 3 Tote geben, sämtlicher Nahverkehr eingestellt., großaufgebot von Polizei.

Wahnsinn


----------



## RubySoho (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Leider war das nur eine frage der zeit...
Ich hoffe allen münchnern aus dem forum geht es gut!


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Bitte lasst es kein Terroranschlag sein...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Beim nächsten mal bitte eine Quelle angeben!

-----------

Bezüglich deiner Frage, die Welt war schon immer so und wird wohl leider so bleiben, was dieses mal der Grund dafür war werden wir noch erfahren. Hoffentlich kommt nicht wieder die Debatte über Videospiele


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Leider war das nur eine frage der zeit...
> Ich hoffe allen münchnern aus dem forum geht es gut!



Ja, dem schliesse ich mich absolut an, Ohmannn was für eine kranke Welt.

Alle Münchener wurden aufgefordert Zuhause zu bleiben / dorthin zu gehen und Öffentliche Plätze zu verlassen usw. (gerade auf N24)

Ohmann


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Laut Web.de mindestens 11 Tote...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Es ist mitlerweile von Terrorverdacht die Rede. 3 Täter begehen auch keinen Amoklauf.
Die Täter sind wohl weiterhin auf der Flucht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Also ich wohne in einer Studenten-WG ca. 30 Min. von dem Ort der Schießerei entfernt und habe erst gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, als Sirenen und Helikopter andauernd zu hören waren. Eine Mitbewohnerin ein Stockwerk unter mir war erst zwei Stunden vorher dort in der Nähe.

Bisher keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber jeder hier hat Anweisung nicht vor die Tür zu gehen.


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Danke für deine Infos vor Ort @Two-Face


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Seh ich genau so, irgendwas passiert und sofort gibt es die wildesten Spekulationen und Falschmeldungen und jeder stimmt drauf ein...

Einfach mal abwarten bis die Situation geklärt ist und die Täter in Gewahrsam sind.
Dann kann man immer noch diskutieren und sich äußern.

Im Moment ist das doch alles zimlich unsinnig da eigentlich so gut wie niemand verlässliche Informationen zu dem Vorfall hat, wie auch wen alles noch läuft...


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



> Nach einem Attentat sind drei Täter mit "Langwaffen" auf der Flucht.





> Polizei geht von Terrorattacke aus



(aus welt.de)

Ich habe das erste Video rel. direkt gesehen und mir da schon was gedacht. Wird sich bestätigen, fürchte ich.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Naja ganz ehrlich es war doch zu erwarten, dass es auch Deutschland trifft.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Hoffen wir mal das Beste und das die Täter schnell gefasst werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Täter noch nicht gefasst sind. Die Tat ist  drei Stunden her, die Innenstadt ist abgeriegelt, öffentliche  Verkehrsmittel fahren nicht mehr, Autobahnen sind gesperrt, die  Sicherheitsbehörden bieten bis hin zur GSG9 alles auf, was sie zu bieten  haben und trotzdem gibt es keine Fortschritte.  Das ist mir ehrlich  gesagt etwas unverständlich. Oder ist es normal, dass eine ganze  Stadt  drei schwer bewaffnete Täter, die in aller Öffentlichkeit Zivilisten  exekutieren, stundenlang nicht ausfindig machen kann?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



YuT666 schrieb:


> War doch abzusehen, wenn die Politiker den Überblick über ihren ganzen Scheiß verlieren ...
> Sowas wie in den letzten Wochen, Monaten gabs früher in meiner Kindheit, Jugend nicht (80er) ... was da wohl anders gewesen ist *rätsel* ...
> In was für eine beschissene Dreckswelt hab ich meine Kinder nur gesetzt. Könnte mich ohrfeigen.


Dann ohrfeige dich schön. 

In deiner Jugend gabs andere Dinge nicht, die Übel der Welt waren nicht so schnell zugänglich. Ja, die schöne gute alte Zeit. 
Aber ja, in den 80ern, da gabs auch Kriege, Deutschland war geteilt, auch da gabs Probleme. 



YuT666 schrieb:


> Was soll man da abwarten ... haben sich da drei arbeitslose Deutsche zusammengetan und schießen um sich ... könnte sein, aber ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht verschwindend gering ...
> 
> Man, wieder ein Gutmensch, der die Zeichen nicht sieht ... passt. Diskutiert nur weiter über Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Von "denen" kann es einfach keiner gewesen sein, ich weiß


Es könnte auch ein Anbeter des Spaghettigottes sein, möglich ist vieles, und die Spekulationen bringen gar nichts.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Jetzt ist der Terror auch bei uns angekommen. War ja klar das es irgendwann passiert.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Täter noch nicht gefasst sind.



War das in Paris nicht genau so?


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Lol GameStar, wohl mit dem falschen account gepostet. Oder wollten auch ein twittergate 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Noch ist noch _gar nichts sicher_, was es wirklich war.
Es könnte ein Terroranschlag islamistischen Hintergrunds gewesen sein oder auch nicht.
Was es wahrscheinlich nicht war, ist ein Bandenkriminalfall, wenn hätten sich die zwei oder mehr Täter gegenseitig über den Haufen geschossen und nicht direkt auf Zivilisten.^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Boah das ist krass


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Lol GameStar, wohl mit dem falschen account gepostet. Oder wollten auch ein twittergate


Wenn man unter solch einer Paranoia leidet, sollte man am besten Hasskommentare unterlassen.
Die Franzosen malen sicherlich auch bei jedem Anschlag IS-Flaggen, weil es nicht reicht, dass der IS sich dazu bekennt.
Das ist so extrem geschmacklos.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Hat der Typ (Täter?) auf dem Dach nicht gesagt er sei deutscher... dann irgendwas mit Hartz 4 und Behandlung? Konnte das leider nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Lol GameStar, wohl mit dem falschen account gepostet. Oder wollten auch ein twittergate



Der geht nach hinten los für die GS...


----------



## Metalic (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Lol GameStar, wohl mit dem falschen account gepostet. Oder wollten auch ein twittergate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldigt den Ausdruck, aber was für ein Spacken sitzt bei denen denn an der Tastatur? [emoji35]


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Gerade wurde von einem Polizeisprecher verlautet: 5 Tote und mehrere Schwerverletzte. N24


----------



## wtfNow (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Überrascht mich wirklich nicht.
War vor einem Jahr noch eine sogenannte "Verschwörungstheorie".

Sollte uns zudenken geben warum sowas nicht in Ungarn oder Polen passiert...


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Sollte uns zudenken geben warum sowas nicht in Ungarn oder Polen passiert...


Genaues weiß man hier doch noch gar nicht.

Falls es genauere Infos geben sollte, hat im Zweifel wieder nichts mit nichts zu tun, weil alles relativ ist.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

*edit*


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Also ich habe gerade mit einem gesprochen, der mit einem Bekannten telefoniert hat, der dort angeblich in der Nähe gewesen sein will. Der Täter soll angeblich irgendwas über seine deutsche Herkunft gerufen und Kleidung der rechten Szene angehabt haben. 

Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne denjenigen Zeugen nicht. Ist jediglich das, was ich hier höre.^^


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Überrascht mich wirklich nicht.
> War vor einem Jahr noch eine sogenannte "Verschwörungstheorie".
> 
> Sollte uns zudenken geben warum sowas nicht in Ungarn oder Polen passiert...


Und warum passiert sowas nicht in Italien, Österreich oder Spanien? Sollte uns zu denken geben!!!


----------



## MacMyver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Evtl. sogar Breivik Nacharmer? Immerhin 5 Jähriges heute. 

Es könnte alles sein und mir platzt ehrlich der Hut wenn sich da jemand der Führungsriege wieder hinstellt und direkt wieder vom internationalen Terror spricht...

#EinTeilDieserAntwortenKönnteSieVerunsichern

Bullshit ist sowas.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mit einem gesprochen, der mit einem Bekannten telefoniert hat, der dort angeblich in der Nähe gewesen sein will. Der Täter soll angeblich irgendwas über seine deutsche Herkunft gerufen und Kleidung der rechten Szene angehabt haben.
> 
> Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne denjenigen Zeugen nicht. Ist jediglich das, was ich hier höre.^^


Gibt doch das Video von dem Parkdeck. Dort "redet" ja einer mit dem mutmaßlichen Täter. Dort sagt er doch sowas wie "ich bin deutscher" "hartz 4 Gegend" "Behandlung"!?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mit einem gesprochen, der mit einem Bekannten telefoniert hat, der dort angeblich in der Nähe gewesen sein will. Der Täter soll angeblich irgendwas über seine deutsche Herkunft gerufen und Kleidung der rechten Szene angehabt haben.
> 
> Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne denjenigen Zeugen nicht. Ist jediglich das, was ich hier höre.^^



Rechte ? Das ist ja wohl lächerlich. Seit wann üben Rechte solche Taten aus ? Das kann auch alles nur Tarnung sein, unsere tolle Polizei wird die Täter wahrscheinlich eh nie finden.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Hab' ich auch schon gehört. Ich habe aber auch grade gelesen, dass sich schon der IS dazu bekannt hat, obwohl noch überhaupt nichts sicher ist.
Munchen: Liveticker zu Schussen in Einkaufszentrum OEZ - alle News - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Jedenfalls hat man bis jetzt von noch keinem Zeugen gehört, dass ein Täter "Allahu akbar" gerufen hätte.^^


nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Rechte ? Das ist ja wohl lächerlich. Seit wann üben Rechte solche Taten aus ?


Ähem; Anders Behring Breivik – Wikipedia


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Gerade wurde noch einmal die Einblendung gezeigt, wie derjenige auf dem Parhausdeck Rumgeschrien hat mit einem dortigen Anwohner.

Er schrie: Scheiss Kanaken, Türken usw. Er wäre Deutscher und habe Harz 4 etc. konnte man gut hören. Quelle N24


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Der IS bekennt sich zu jedem möglichen Anschlag, weil er Angst und Schrecken in der "westlichen Welt" Verbreiten will. Ob sie wirklich bei jedem Anschlag der Drahtzieher waren/sind, ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ist wirklich alles noch sehr undurchsichtig. Die Medien werden auch nicht viele Infos raus geben solange der Einsatz läuft. Der Polizeisprecher meinte sie gehen von einem Terroranschlag aus, nach den Ereignissen der letzten Zeit in Europa.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Derzeit ist alles nur spekulativ.....
Der hergang passt aber irgendwie nicht zum is....mal schauen ob man später mehr weiß.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Rechte ? Das ist ja wohl lächerlich. Seit wann üben Rechte solche Taten aus ? Das kann auch alles nur Tarnung sein, unsere tolle Polizei wird die Täter wahrscheinlich eh nie finden.


Ja, die tolle Polizei. Spar dir deine Sarkasmus. 
Sind halt Menschen wie du und ich, die ihr Leben aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



MacMyver schrieb:


> Evtl. sogar Breivik Nacharmer? Immerhin 5 Jähriges heute.
> 
> Es könnte alles sein und mir platzt ehrlich der Hut wenn sich da jemand der Führungsriege wieder hinstellt und direkt wieder vom internationalen Terror spricht...
> 
> ...



War auch mein erster Gedanke, das es was mit Breivik zu tun hat...aber Zufälle soll's ja geben.

Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, man kauft ein und dann ballert jemand rum und erschiesst wildfremde Leute, die sich auf's Wochenende freuen. Was geht in so nem Kopp vor, der aus ner Sektlaune raus über das Leben von Menschen entscheidet...


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Als Polizist hat man sehr hohe Einstiegsanforderungen (sportlich).
So einfach ist es nicht. Das Klischee eines dicken Donut verzehrenden Polizisten ist ueberholt. Oder nicht?


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind halt Menschen wie du und ich, die ihr Leben aufs Spiel setzen.



Und die eh schon extremen Überstunden werden seit heute nicht weniger werden. Finde es auch daneben, wie wenig deren harte Arbeit gewürdigt wird, oder wenn Leute meinen es besser zu können/wissen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch schon gehört. Ich habe aber auch grade gelesen, dass sich schon der IS dazu bekannt hat, obwohl noch überhaupt nichts sicher ist.
> Munchen: Liveticker zu Schussen in Einkaufszentrum OEZ - alle News - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Jedenfalls hat man bis jetzt von noch keinem Zeugen gehört, dass ein Täter "Allahu akbar" gerufen hätte.^^
> ...



Ich rede von deutschen Rechten und nicht irgendwo im Ausland. Breivik ist ja wohl jedem bekannt.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Der Mensch braucht jemand, dem man die Schuld geben kann.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich rede von deutschen Rechten und nicht irgendwo im Ausland. Breivik ist ja wohl jedem bekannt.


Du hast gefragt, weit wann Rechte sowas machen. Nicht seit wann Rechte in _Deutschland_ sowas machen. Welcher Rechte hat in Norwegen vor Breivik schonmal sowas gemacht?

Übrigens verdichten sich grade die Hinweise darauf, dass der oder einer der Täter möglicherweise in Deutscher mit rechtem Hintergrund sei und/oder mal in stationärer Behandlung war, grade berichtet auch ZDF darüber. Hinweise auf einen islamistischen Hintergrund gibt es dagegen von vor Ort noch überhaupt keinen.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Anwohner filmte Streitgesprach mit einem der Attentater - Video - FOCUS Online

wie der Anwohner mit ihm streitet


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja deutsche Medien sind ja auch heutzutage bekannt so richtig seriös zu sein. Der Anschlag in Nizza war ja angeblich zuerst auch ein Amoklauf. Lächerlich. Nenn mir einen Grund warum Rechte in Deutschland um sich schiessen und womöglich andere Deutsche erschiessen ? In Norwegen ist Brevik gezielt gegen Migranten vorgegangen, der wusste das dort hauptsächlich nur sein Feindbild aufhält.


Nochmal: Die bisherige Lage spricht eher für einen rechten bzw. ausländerfeindlichen Hintergrund, auch wenn noch rein gar nichts bestätigt oder gesichert ist.
Nenn' mir mal einen "Fakt", der auf einen islamistischen Anschlag hinweist und wir reden weiter.
...und hör' mir bitte mit dieser "unseriöse-deutsche-Medien"-Prämisse auf, dass kann wirklich jeder bringen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Sieht doch momentan nicht nach alluha akbar aus. Die Tonaufnahmen eines Täter sprechen momentan noch dagegen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die bisherige Lage spricht eher für einen rechten bzw. ausländerfeindlichen Hintergrund, auch wenn noch rein gar nichts bestätigt oder gesichert ist.
> Nenn' mir mal einen "Fakt", der auf einen islamistischen Anschlag hinweist und wir reden weiter.
> ...und hör' mir bitte mit dieser "unseriöse-deutsche-Medien"-Prämisse auf, dass kann wirklich jeder bringen.



Ist aber so da kannst du noch so die augen verdrehen wie du willst. Fakt ist das was in den letzten Wochen passiert ist, was natürlich direkt auf islamistischen Hintergrund schließen lässt. Bestätigt ist das natürlich nicht. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das es keine Rechten sein können. Ich habe nur gesagt das ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte. Und wenn dem so ist das ist es das erste mal, das rechte eine solche tat in so einem ausmaß begehen.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



YuT666 schrieb:


> WER soll es sonst gewesen sein?



Ehrlich, mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass es Islamistenschlümpfe waren. Aber hast du das Parkdeck-Video gesehen?


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

*edit*


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja deutsche Medien sind ja auch heutzutage bekannt so richtig seriös zu sein. Der Anschlag in Nizza war ja angeblich zuerst auch ein Amoklauf. Lächerlich. *Nenn mir einen Grund warum Rechte in Deutschland um sich schiessen und womöglich andere Deutsche erschiessen ?* In Norwegen ist Brevik gezielt gegen Migranten vorgegangen, der wusste das sich dort hauptsächlich nur sein Feindbild aufhält.



Ah ja, was für eine verdrehte Logik, darum hat Brevik also die Kinder auf der Insel getötet, die ja alle so überhaupt nicht gebürtige Norweger waren sondern waren alles Einwanderer. 
Sorry, aber das doch totaler Schwachsinn was du da schreibst...

Warum haben die Nationalsozialisten unter Hitler von 1933 bis 1945 Deutsche getötet (Sozialdemokraten, Kommunisten, Kritiker, usw.)? Waren doch auch "Blutsdeutsche"...
Weil sie idiologische "Feinde" waren die nicht die Idiologie der Nazis geteilt haben und somit nach Ansicht der Nazis minderwertiges Blut waren.

Warum schießen moderne Rechte auf Landsleute? Aus völlig ehnlichen Motiven, was ist schon nach ihrer Ansicht das Leben eines Menschen wert der sich für minderwertige Menschen einsetzt?
Nicht mehr als das es eines Ausländers und entsprechend ist deren Leben auch genauso wenig Wert und ist auch einer weniger der sich für Ausländer einsetzt und somit das "eigene Volk beschmutzt und verunreinigt"...

Rechte hatten noch nie Probleme damit Landsleute zu töten, früher nicht und auch aktuell nicht, letztlich sind in derjüngeren Vergangenheit schon Menschen in Deutschland durch Rechte gestorben wen sie Menschen helfen wollten die Opfer rechter Gewalt wurden.


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder spontan nach München gemütlich im Biergarten sitzen aber jetzt ist mir die Lust definitiv vergangen....
Zum Glück sind meine Bekannte in Sicherheit!

Es gab ja schon zu Silvester Unruhen in München.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Was mich ja irgendwie wundert, das es in dem Haus keinen Sportschützen, Jäger oder sonstwas gibt...Ich dachte, zumindest nen Knicker oder Druckluftgewehr gehört zum Möbilar!? Hätte der hier im Dorf um sich geschossen, wärensämtliche Fenster im Blickfeld aufgegangen und das Ding wäre erledigt, aber da schiesst ja nicht ein einziger aus dem Block obwohl da einige Leute anwesend sind.


Falls der Beitrag ernst gemeint war: Es ist schon bisschen was anderes, wenn die Gegenseite zurückschießt.


----------



## YuT666 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

@DerLachs: Aber du weißt wer es war du ach so toller Gutmensch *Applaus*...

Weißt du was ... viel Spaß noch. Ich wünsch dir was


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, was für eine verdrehte Logik, darum hat Brevik also die Kinder auf der Insel getötet, die ja alle so überhaupt nicht gebürtige Norweger waren sondern waren alles Einwanderer.
> Sorry, aber das doch totaler Schwachsinn was du da schreibst...
> 
> Warum haben die Nationalsozialisten unter Hitler von 1933 bis 1945 Deutsche getötet (Sozialdemokraten, Kommunisten, Kritiker, usw.)? Waren doch auch "Blutsdeutsche"...
> ...



Mich interessiert das grade ehrlich gesagt einen scheiss. Habe soeben erfahren das eine Bekannte von mir angeschossen wurde, schwebt aber nicht in Lebensgefahr. Im Moment wird sie operiert, der Hintergrund ist mir auf einmal ziemlich egal geworden. Ich bin raus


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Mag verrückt klingen aber vielleicht sollten wir erstmal abwarten wer die Täter sind?


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die bisherige Lage spricht eher für einen rechten bzw. ausländerfeindlichen Hintergrund, auch wenn noch rein gar nichts bestätigt oder gesichert ist.



In dieses Handy-Video wird finde ich viel zu viel reininterpretiert. Es sagt genau gar nichts aus. Das ist die Aussage eines wahrscheinlich kaltblütigen Killers, also.. naja.. nicht unbedingt glaubwürdig. Es könnte auch sehr gut sein, dass beides stimmt ("Bin deutscher und in Deutschland geboren"), und er trotzdem Islamist ist bzw. sich selbst radikalisiert hat usw. usw.. Die bisherige Lage jedenfalls spricht für GAR NICHTS.


----------



## -Ultima- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

LiveLeak.com - Shooter in Munich says he is German



> "ich bin deutscher hören *sie* auf zu filmen"





> "halten *sie *die schnautze man"




hmmm.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> In dieses Handy-Video wird finde ich viel zu viel reininterpretiert. Es sagt genau gar nichts aus. Das ist die Aussage eines wahrscheinlich kaltblütigen Killers, also.. naja.. nicht unbedingt glaubwürdig. Es könnte auch sehr gut sein, dass beides stimmt ("Bin deutscher und in Deutschland geboren"), und er trotzdem Islamist ist bzw. sich selbst radikalisiert hat usw. usw.. Die bisherige Lage jedenfalls spricht für GAR NICHTS.



Eben darum sollte man warten bis es mehr verlässliche Informationen gibt. Spekulationen bringen momentan garnichts, weil möglich ist im Moment vieles, zum Beispiel auch, das der Täter im Video hier geborener Sohn von Migranten ist.
Niemand weiß was davon nun stimmt. Morgen, oder spätestens Montag dürfte man verlässlich schlauer sein was da genau vorgefallen ist und was die Motive waren und dann macht es auch Sinn darüber zu reden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie arm das ist, dass ihr nun hier diskutiert ob die Vollpfosten nun rechts oder sonst was sind. 

Verdammt es sind Menschen gestorben.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ihr solltet aufhören von Terror zu Reden. Die Medien verbreiten schon mehr als genug angst und schrecken.  Es sind 3 Menschen die ihre Kontrolle verloren haben und mehr nicht...


----------



## RubySoho (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das grade ehrlich gesagt einen scheiss. Habe soeben erfahren das eine Bekannte von mir angeschossen wurde, schwebt aber nicht in Lebensgefahr. Im Moment wird sie operiert, der Hintergrund ist mir auf einmal ziemlich egal geworden. Ich bin raus



Oh mann....
Das ist echt ********!
Ich wünsch ihr alles gute!
Ich kann da echt mitfühlen, meine schwester wohnt in münchen und war ne stunde vorher noch da beim einkaufen....
Mir egal wer es wahr, ich hoff die kriegen die w*****r bald!


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Ihr solltet aufhören von Terror zu Reden. Die Medien verbreiten schon mehr als genug angst und schrecken.  Es sind 3 Menschen die ihre Kontrolle verloren haben und mehr nicht...


Falsch. Nicht die Medien sprechen davon, sondern die Polizei München hat es einen Terrorakt genannt


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Jäger oder Sportschützen halt. Es gibt ja in ner Großstadt auch Wildschweine, wie ich mal gehört hab?
> So'n Druckluftgewehr lässt doch keiner auf Standard!? Mein alter Knicker  hat ne schön stramme Feder, das man das Ding kaum gespannt bekommt. Für  die Druckluftgewehre gibst Umbauanleitungen und Kartuschen, die mehr  Druck aushalten, die sind etwas stärker als Kleinkaliber.
> Naja, soooooo ne großen Distanz war das jetzt nun nicht...im Zweifel muss es halt die Doppelläufige richten.



Klar es wäre natürlich viel interessanter geworden, wenn sich zwei Bekloppte ein Duell geliefert hätten.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Weil Jäger auch gut gegen andere bewaffnete Personen vorgehen können. Mir wäre nicht bekannt dass Jäger eine solche Ausbildung bei Heer oder Polizei gemacht hätten. 
Vor allem: Wer rennt denn mit einer geladenen Waffe herum bzw hat das sofort griffbereit.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Mir wurde gesagt das im Krankenhaus jede Menge Verletzte sind. Dort herrscht totales Chaos .....


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das im Krankenhaus jede Menge Verletzte sind. Dort herrscht totales Chaos .....



Ohmannn, da fehlen einem die Worte.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Jetzt heißt es immer öfter, dass es vielleicht doch nur ein Täter war. Und es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass er sich selbst gerichtet hat und gefunden wurde.


----------



## wtfNow (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Da möchte man doch gerne Verhätlnisse wie in der Schweiz haben wo man nach dem Wehrdienst seine Waffe im eigenen Safe lagern darf.
Sicher kommt man hier in DE dann auch in den Knast wenn man dem eine Kugel verpasst würde aber das wäre mir auch egal


----------



## Taonris (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> LiveLeak.com - Shooter in Munich says he is German
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video sagt im Endeffekt rein gar nix aus. Der Typ schreit "Schei* Kana**e" woraufhin  der Täter antwortet "Ich bin in Deutschland geboren". Der Täter von Nizza war auch gebürtiger Franzose tunesischer Abstammung. Die radikalisieren sich meist erst in der dritten Generation die Eltern können meist besser deutsch als die Kinder und sind deutlich besser integriert. Aber wenn in deiner Nachbarschaft nur Moslems leben du mehrmals in der Woche in die Moschee gehst wo dir immer wieder erklärt wird das Israel und der Westen für das Übel der Welt verantwortlich sind dann wirds halt schwer mit der Integration.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Da möchte man doch gerne Verhätlnisse wie in der Schweiz haben wo man nach dem Wehrdienst seine Waffe im eigenen Safe lagern darf.
> Sicher kommt man hier in DE dann auch in den Knast wenn man dem eine Kugel verpasst würde aber das wäre mir auch egal



Genau. Am besten bekommt einfach jeder Bürger eine Schusswaffe. Die werden dann sicher zurückhaltend eingesetzt. Hab aus den USA gehört das soll echt gut klappen.


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Da möchte man doch gerne Verhätlnisse wie in der Schweiz haben wo man nach dem Wehrdienst seine Waffe im eigenen Safe lagern darf.
> Sicher kommt man hier in DE dann auch in den Knast wenn man dem eine Kugel verpasst würde aber das wäre mir auch egal





Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau. Am besten bekommt einfach jeder Bürger eine Schusswaffe. Die werden dann sicher zurückhaltend eingesetzt. Hab aus den USA gehört das soll echt gut klappen.


Das könnt ihr nicht vergleichen und auf ein anderes Land übertragen. Die Schweizer haben eine andere Mentalität bzw. Einstellung (merkt man schon an div. Wahlen, die in DE sicher ein ganz anderes Ergebnis hätten). Vieles, was es dort gibt, geht hier einfach nicht, da die Leute halt anders sind.
Per se würde ich sagen Schweizer sind vernünftiger.


----------



## wtfNow (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau. Am besten bekommt einfach jeder Bürger eine Schusswaffe. Die werden dann sicher zurückhaltend eingesetzt. Hab aus den USA gehört das soll echt gut klappen.



War klar dass sowas kommt.
Macht schon einen Unterschied ob wirklich jeder Bürger mit genug Kleingeld ein Sturmgewehr um die Ecke kaufen kann oder es dafür etwas strengere Vorraussetzungen gibt.


----------



## Willie666 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Naaaa, auch so spät noch wach? ^^


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Genau. Die harten Internetkrieger aus Ruf der Mutti und Kiddie-Strike werden solche Leute im Alleingang stoppen und damit die Polizei entlasten und SEK und Co. überflüssig machen. 

Srlsy: Was läuft bei einigen hier falsch?


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Poulton schrieb:


> Genau. Die harten Internetkrieger aus Ruf der Mutti und Kiddie-Strike werden solche Leute im Alleingang stoppen und damit die Polizei entlasten und SEK und Co. überflüssig machen.
> 
> Srlsy: Was läuft bei einigen hier falsch?



Stoppen nicht unbedingt, ablenken, Verletzten schon eher...und wenn er sich totlacht, wenn man mit Geschirr nach dem wirft ist das auch ok, aber zulabbern bringt ja nun am wenigstens.


----------



## Willie666 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Armes Deutschland. Wie sind die bloß an die Waffen gekommen? Ob das der Wahnsinn ist den die offenen Grenzen mit sich bringen?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Stoppen nicht unbedingt, ablenken, Verletzten schon eher...und wenn er sich totlacht, wenn man mit Geschirr nach dem wirft ist das auch ok, aber zulabbern bringt ja nun am wenigstens.



Ja und nebenbei würden sie vermutlich noch 10 andere Passanten anschießen weil sie mit der Situation trotz "krasser" Waffe völlig überfordert sind... Ist schließlich dann doch was anderes auf einen richtigen Menschen mit Waffe feuern zu müssen als auf eine Zielscheibe in der Schießbude, die nicht zurück feuert. 

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum nicht jeder Hans in Europa mit Waffe rumrennt, wie das bei den Amis der Fall ist.


----------



## wtfNow (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Stoppen nicht unbedingt, ablenken, Verletzten schon eher...und wenn er sich totlacht, wenn man mit Geschirr nach dem wirft ist das auch ok, aber zulabbern bringt ja nun am wenigstens.



Der Typ am Balkon ist auch nicht gerade der Hellste.
Provozieren während der andere eine Waffe trägt bewirkt genau das was keiner will


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Der Typ am Balkon ist auch nicht gerade der Hellste.
> Provozieren während der andere eine Waffe trägt bewirkt genau das was keiner will


Und wenn er ihn damit möglichst lange an einem Ort halten wollte, bis die Polizei eintrifft? Besser der Schütze konzentriert sich auf ein Ziel, als das er weiterzeiht und sich mehrer sucht.^^


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Stoppen nicht unbedingt, ablenken, Verletzten schon eher...und wenn er sich totlacht, wenn man mit Geschirr nach dem wirft ist das auch ok, aber zulabbern bringt ja nun am wenigstens.


Stimmt, besser ich schieße in einem belebten Einkaufshaus herum, ohne Ausbildung, mit Gefahr auf Querschläger usw. 
Man sieht ja wie oft in Amerika Täter von Zivilisten erschossen werden, wenn diese Idioten um sich schießen. 

Und die Idee mit dem Waffenschrank wie in der Schweiz, ja, toll, hätte er gleich ein Gewehr daheim. Was für Munition haben die? 5,56? Viel Spaß mit den Querschlägern, denn die gehen einfach durch und die Mannstoppwirkung ist ebenfalls begrenzt. Es schreibt sich immer alles so leicht, aber es ist es nicht. 
Ich würde eher dafür sorgen die Leute weg zu bringen.
Aber geh nur weiterhin deine Waffe modifizieren und träum von deinen Heldentaten, die du ganz sicher vollbracht hättest.


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Gerade eben in der ARD wurde gesagt, das der Schütze der am Mc Donalds herrauskam an der Kreuzung nun Tot in einem Park liegen würde und sich die Polizei sich dem nähert.


----------



## RubySoho (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Dürfen wie gesagt nicht, man darf aber auch nicht zu schnell fahren...es geht auch um diese Notsituation und nicht aus spaß an der freude rumballern...du darfst übrigens nirgendwo außer auf dem Schießstand herumschießen...



Und wer legt fest was eine notsituation ist?
Der nachbar dem die kinder 3 äpfel geklaut haben und er sich dadurch bedroht fühlt?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wenn man mit Zitronenkonzentrat spritzt brennt das schon ganz schoen in den Augen...
Oder gemixte Zwiebel


----------



## wtfNow (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft wen jeder mit einer  Waffe rumrennt hätte erst einer zurück geschossen wen der Angreifer an  so einer zufällig leeren Stelle wie dem Parkhaus gewesen wäre? Was  glaubst du wäre passiert wen so ein Held mit Waffe den Schützen versucht  hätte schon im Einkaufszentrum zu erschießen?



In der Schweiz wäre eine Vorraussetzung für den Waffenbesitz sieben  Jahre in der Armee gedient zu haben, ich behaupte mal, man weiß nach der  Zeit was man mit einer Waffe anrichten kann und hat eine gewisse  Reife und umfangreiche Ausbildung wie damit umzugehen ist. Wie man an  der Vergangenheit sieht laufen bei denen auch keine Rambos herum.

Und wenn einer wie in München durchdreht dann kommt er auch auf anderem Wege an Waffen heran.
In der Situation (zu Hause) hätte ich aber ein sicheres Gefühl wenn ich oder einige meiner Landsleute in der Umgebung bewaffnet und ausgebildet sind statt hilflos zu hoffen dass ein Irrer mit Waffe nicht an meine Richtung läuft.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken.
In 24 Stunden kann man gerne weiter diskutieren, wenn es mehr und vor allem GESICHERTE Erkenntnisse gibt.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Bezeichnend übrigens, dass der Einwohner auf dem Video gleich mal "scheiß Kanake" runterschreit. Der macht seinem Völkchen alle Ehre.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Situation einzuschätzen und auf diese Entfernung jemanden gezielt auszuschalten ohne ihn zu töten traue ich weder dir zu, noch irgendwem sonst der keine entsprechende Ausbildung hatte. Das was du da beschreibst, in dieser Situation auf dem leeren Parkhaus, ohne das jemand aktiv in Gefahr ist, könnte man unter Umständen als Mord auslegen wenn der Schuss "sitzt".



Es geht eher darum, irgendwas aktiv zu machen. Es geht nicht ums ausschalten oder töten...Glückstreffer ausgenommen.
Mord wäre es definitv nicht...das höchste wäre Totschlag, wäre mir persönlich aber scheißegal, solange ich dadurch auch nur ein Leben gerettet hätte würde ich dafür auch in den Knast gehen, obwohl man in diesem speziellen Fall maximal 2 Jahre bewährung bekommt, da er ja im Grunde auf mich geschossen hat und somit unter Notwehr mit gemecker gezählt wird. Die Waffen und den Waffenschein biste natürlich trotzdem los, das ist klar.
Ich weiß ja nun auch nicht, ob der zuerst auf dem Parkhaus oder zuerst die Leute auf der Straße erschossen hat.

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Gewalt, aber in solch einer Situation und wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte, würde ich da schon aktiv VERSUCHEN(ohne garntie, nix mit rumrennen, nix mit anderen gefährden usw.!), so einen aufzuhalten, das man selbst Ärger bekommt, ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mord wäre es definitv nicht...das höchste wäre Totschlag, wäre mir persönlich aber scheißegal, solange ich dadurch auch nur ein Leben gerettet hätte würde ich dafür auch in den Knast gehen, obwohl man in diesem speziellen Fall maximal 2 Jahre bewährung bekommt, da er ja im Grunde auf mich geschossen hat und somit unter Notwehr mit gemecker gezählt wird.



Totschlag, ok. Ob das Leben retten würde, kannst du halt im Nachhinein nicht wissen, und der Richter auch nicht. Ich spreche von der Situation auf dem leeren Parkhaus. Hätte er auf einen Menschen 10m vor ihm gezielt etc. wäre das natürlich ne völlig andere Geschichte. Dann brauch man auch nicht mehr großartig zielen. Genauso ist es natürlich wenn man selbst unter Beschuss ist.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> In der Schweiz wäre eine Vorraussetzung für den Waffenbesitz sieben  Jahre in der Armee gedient zu haben, ich behaupte mal, man weiß nach der  Zeit was man mit einer Waffe anrichten kann und hat eine gewisse  Reife und umfangreiche Ausbildung wie damit umzugehen ist. Wie man an  der Vergangenheit sieht laufen bei denen auch keine Rambos herum.
> 
> Und wenn einer wie in München durchdreht dann kommt er auch auf anderem Wege an Waffen heran.
> In der Situation (zu Hause) hätte ich aber ein sicheres Gefühl wenn ich oder einige meiner Landsleute in der Umgebung bewaffnet und ausgebildet sind statt hilflos zu hoffen dass ein Irrer mit Waffe nicht an meine Richtung läuft.



Was war der Typ nochmal, der letztens ein paar Polizisten erschossen hat? Ex-Marine? 
Was war der Typ, der in dem Klub um sich geschossen hat? 

Jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand weiß, was eine Waffe anrichtet. Nur weil jemand 7 oder von mir aus auch 50 Jahre irgendwo gedient hat, muss überhaupt nichts bedeuten. 
Bei dir zuhause hättest du ein sicheres Gefühl? Warum? Weil eine Waffe herumliegt? Mit 5,56 mm, die kaum Mannstoppwirkung besitzt und im blödsten Fall durch ein paar Wände zischt?


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was war der Typ nochmal, der letztens ein paar Polizisten erschossen hat? Ex-Marine?
> Was war der Typ, der in dem Klub um sich geschossen hat?



Wollte ich vorhin auch schreiben. Es sind sogar vor allem in den USA ziemlich viele Veteranen, die gerne mal austicken. Grade solchen ausgebildeten Killermaschinen würde ich keine Waffe geben. Aber weil in der Schweiz noch nix passiert ist (weil da sowieso nie was passiert), gilt das scheinbar als sicher.. Wie jemand vorhin schon sagte, kann man das nicht auf andere Länder projizieren.


----------



## Eckism (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Totschlag, ok. Ob das Leben retten würde, kannst du halt im Nachhinein nicht wissen, und der Richter auch nicht. Ich spreche von der Situation auf dem leeren Parkhaus. Hätte er auf einen Menschen 10m vor ihm gezielt etc. wäre das natürlich ne völlig andere Geschichte. Dann brauch man auch nicht mehr großartig zielen. Genauso ist es natürlich wenn man selbst unter Beschuss ist.



Wenn jemand in nem Parkhaus um sich schießt, wäre für mich persönlich die Sachlage klar...die Polizei und der Richter werden das eventuell ganz anders sehen, kommt halt drauf an, ob man ihm vor dem Amoklauf oder beim Amoklauf "erwischt". Mir würde die Tatsache aber reichen, das ich mich aktiv dafür entschieden hab, was dagegen zu tun als das unbeteiligte einfach erschossen werden.


----------



## LukasGregor (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wie alle Terrorismus als etwas Neues sehen....den gab es immer und wird es immer geben, lässt man sich durch ihn stören, haben Terroristen ihr Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wenn man wuesste, ob die Terroristen Beweggruende haben, die es rechtfertigen, koennte man besser urteilen.
Ich glaube nicht, das jeder Terrorist im unrecht handelt, wie viel wissen wir denn wirklich?
Vieles wird doch bewusst nicht in den Medien gezeigt.

Ich glaube man kann auch nicht alles rechtfertigen nur weil man meint es seie gerecht.


----------



## hann96 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wenn man wuesste, ob die Terroristen Beweggruende haben, die es rechtfertigen, koennte man besser urteilen.
> Ich glaube nicht, das jeder Terrorist im unrecht handelt, wie viel wissen wir denn wirklich?
> Vieles wird doch bewusst nicht in den Medien gezeigt.
> 
> Ich glaube man kann auch nicht alles rechtfertigen nur weil man meint es seie gerecht.



Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:
Leider das gleiche Problem wie z. B. beim Artzt: Symptome (Gewalt, Amokläufe, Terror Anschläge, etc.) bekämpfen bringt nichts. Es kommt immer wieder und will nicht aufhören. Wenn man jedoch die URSACHEN bekämpft kann man das Risiko konsequenter vermeiden. Will aber kaum einer der Politiker erkennen... 

Ich könnte im Dreieck kotzen, in so viel unnötiges zeug wird Geld investiert, aber den Leuten die sowelche Taten begehen (warum auch immer) wird nicht "geholfen" bevor sie auf sowelche Ideen kommen. Die haben ja auch ihre Gründe warum die sowas machen. Kausalkette ist da nen Stichwort


----------



## Eckism (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wenn man wuesste, ob die Terroristen Beweggruende haben, die es rechtfertigen, koennte man besser urteilen.
> Ich glaube nicht, das jeder Terrorist im unrecht handelt, wie viel wissen wir denn wirklich?
> Vieles wird doch bewusst nicht in den Medien gezeigt.
> 
> Ich glaube man kann auch nicht alles rechtfertigen nur weil man meint es seie gerecht.



Recht und Unrecht ist ja im Grunde nicht klar definiert. Was für den einen Recht ist, ist für den anderen Unrecht.


----------



## wtfNow (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was war der Typ nochmal, der letztens ein paar Polizisten erschossen hat? Ex-Marine?
> Was war der Typ, der in dem Klub um sich geschossen hat?



Wie gesagt, solche Typen kommen so oder so an eine Waffe ran wenn sie wollen.
USA ist schon ein krankes Land für sich, für mich überwiegend im negativen Sinne.
Nicht ansatzweise mit Europa vergleichbar.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand weiß, was eine Waffe anrichtet. Nur  weil jemand 7 oder von mir aus auch 50 Jahre irgendwo gedient hat, muss  überhaupt nichts bedeuten.
> Bei dir zuhause hättest du ein sicheres Gefühl? Warum? Weil eine Waffe  herumliegt? Mit 5,56 mm, die kaum Mannstoppwirkung besitzt und im  blödsten Fall durch ein paar Wände zischt?



Ich kenne mich nicht mit (realen) Waffen aus, aber soviel ich weiß macht das meinem Gegenüber aua, deshalb ja ich würde mich sicherer fühlen.
Ich weiß auch nicht was du mit "durch paar Wände zischen" meinst. Etwa dass ich oder wer auch immer daneben schießt und die Kugel noch durch 3 Kinderzimmer geht?


Nicht  dass du mich falsch versteht, hätte ich ein paar Wünsche frei wäre  einer davon dass alle Waffen egal welcher Art zu Staub zerfallen.
Mich stört einfach nur dass man sich als Normalbürger in so einer Situation nicht wehren kann, für dich ist das kein Problem???
Es wird garantiert nicht entspannter in DE.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Dann wuerden die Leute wahrscheinlich mit einer  altertuemlichen Schneide oder Quetschwerkzeugen angreifen.
Daumenquetscher, Sichel, Kuechenmesser?


Vielleicht waere die Toleranz damit anzugreifen geringer bzw der Schaden.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



hann96 schrieb:


> Ich könnte im Dreieck kotzen, in so viel unnötiges zeug wird Geld investiert, aber den Leuten die sowelche Taten begehen (warum auch immer) wird nicht "geholfen" bevor sie auf sowelche Ideen kommen. Die haben ja auch ihre Gründe warum die sowas machen. Kausalkette ist da nen Stichwort


Wenn man dem Video auf dem Parkhaus Glauben schenken mag, war der (oder einer der) Täter doch schon in Behandlung. Scheint ja extrem viel gebracht zu haben.

Helfen sollte man sowieso nur wirklich kranken Leuten bzw. potenziellen Amokläufern. Terroristen sollte nicht geholfen werden, die sollte man in ein tiefes, dunkles Verließ sperren und nie wieder rauslassen. Terroristen sind einfach nur krank und meist schon so indoktriniert, dass dort jedwede Hilfe und jede Investition der Welt nutzlos ist. 

Was das "Waffen für alle" angeht: Klar, auch ich würde gerne mal schießen. Allerdings finde ich es gut, dass in Deutschland niemand offiziell so ohne Weiteres an eine Waffe kommt (ich vermute auch mal schwer, dass man so ohne besondere Gründe (bspw. bei der Bundeswehr gedient) nicht mal eben einfach so einem Schützenverein beitreten kann?). Das würde nur für ein Wettrüsten zwischen den Guten (die eine Waffe wirklich nur zur Selbstverteidigung und zum Sportschießen nutzen würden) und den Bösen sorgen. Auch hätte man dann hier mit deutlich mehr Polizeigewalt zu rechnen. Dass ein Polizist in Amerika im Grunde jederzeit damit rechnen muss, dass jeder Bürger eine Waffe mit sich trägt und er jederzeit angegriffen werden kann, trägt sicherlich zu einen extrem großen Teil zu der doch sehr rabiaten Polizei bei.


----------



## hann96 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Helfen sollte man sowieso nur wirklich kranken Leuten bzw. potenziellen Amokläufern. Terroristen sollte nicht geholfen werden, die sollte man in ein tiefes, dunkles Verließ sperren und nie wieder rauslassen. Terroristen sind einfach nur krank und meist schon so indoktriniert, dass dort jedwede Hilfe und jede Investition der Welt nutzlos ist.



Ich meinte ja auch man sollte helfen bevor Menschen zu Terroristen werden. Ein wichtiger Punkte wäre z. B. 
- Bildung

Aber natürlich hast du recht die jetzigen sollten eingesperrt werden.


----------



## hann96 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Btw Live-Ticker zum Grosseinsatz in Munchen: Polizei gibt "vorsichtige Entwarnung" - Attentater war Einzeltater - N24.de

Gesendet von meinem LG-H420 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das Problem ist das man auch mit sehr guter Bildung nur sehr schwer einen Job bekommt.

Es gibt viele die wollen arbeiten, finden aber einfach nichts gescheites.
Bin selbst derzeit arbeitslos.


----------



## hann96 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Natürlich gibt's mehrere voraussetzungen. Schrieb ja auch z. B.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



hann96 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch man sollte helfen bevor Menschen zu Terroristen werden. Ein wichtiger Punkte wäre z. B.
> - Bildung
> 
> Aber natürlich hast du recht die jetzigen sollten eingesperrt werden.



Ähm... Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das politisch korrekt ist, aber ich sehe da ein großes Problem in dem zurzeit offensichtlich im Islam besonders stark vertretenen religiösem Extremismus. Wenn dir von klein auf eingetrichtert wird, dass "der Westen" dein Feind ist, hilft dir irgendwann auch jede noch so gute Bildung nicht mehr - zumal diese dann ja auch oft verhindert wird. 

Ein weiteres Problem sind die Parallelgesellschaften. Kann man jetzt ja nicht grundsätzlich verübeln, dass man sich bevorzugt mit/bei "Gleichgesinnten" aufhält. Allerdings ist das weder integrationsfördernd (sondern eher das Gegenteil), noch wird so im Zweifel Extremismus verhindert. Ein Paradebeispiel sind die Ghettos in allen Ländern der Welt, beispielhaft Amerika, Deutschland, Belgien, Frankreich... Wo ist wohl die Bildung am Miesesten, die Kriminalität/Gewalt am Höchsten, die Zukunftsperspektive am Besch....nsten? Und dadurch der Nährboden für Extremismus am Höchsten?



> Das Problem ist das man auch mit sehr guter Bildung nur sehr schwer einen Job bekommt.


Ohne Abi und/oder Studienabschluss ist man heute als jemand, der gerade in die Arbeitswelt eintreten will, wirklich schlecht dran. 

Ist halt leider einer der Nachteile, dass jedem das Abi ermöglicht wird. Ich halt es grundsätzlich für eine Selbstverständlichkeit, jedem den bestmöglichen Schulabschluss zu ermöglichen, jedoch machen es zu viele (hier in Berlin gibt es in manchen Bezirken fast doppelt so viele Schulabgänger mit Abi wie wie einem MSA - beschämenderweise haben tatsächlich die reicheren Bezirke mehr Abiturienten) - auch studieren zu viele. 

Dadurch steigen die Anforderungen an Bewerber automatisch. Die, die mit einer Ausbildung nach dem MSA oder dem eHSA besser beraten wären, bleiben dadurch natürlich auf der Strecke - denn ein mieses Abi-Zeugnis sieht schlechter aus als ein gutes MSA-Zeugnis. Eine Lösung, welche fair für alle ist, kann allerdings auch ich nicht bieten. Eine Begrenzung + Losverfahren wäre blöd für die Leute, die die Leistung für das Abi bringen könnten, es dann aber nicht dürfen und dadurch ihre ggfs. vorhandenen Karriereziele nicht erreichen können.

Allerdings scheitert es auch daran, dass ein nicht besonders kleiner Teil an Problemfällen aus einem ganz einfachen Grund hier nicht mal einfache Arbeiten übernehmen kann:
Meist können diese Leute so schlecht Deutsch sprechen, lesen und schreiben, dass eine Zusammenarbeit oder gar eine Arbeit am Kunden unmöglich ist. Da können die Leute alle anderen Sachen noch so gut, das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung.

Besonders betrifft dieses Problem Immigranten und Bürger mit Migrationshintergrund. Meist besteht das Problem der schlechten Deutschkenntnisse darin, dass in deren Umfeld kaum Deutsch gesprochen wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wissen sie nun mehr über den Täter, wenn der ja jetzt tot ist ?
Oder gibt es noch keine neuen Informationen ?


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



hann96 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch man sollte helfen bevor Menschen zu Terroristen werden. Ein wichtiger Punkte wäre z. B.
> - Bildung



Da gebe ich dir auf der einen Seite natürlich vollkommen recht, keine frage.

Die andere Seite der Medaille ist : Das Umfeld / der Freundeskreis etc., wenn dort "Leute" vollgelabert werden / Indoktriniert werden / überzeugt werden von irgend einer radikal ausgerichteten Ideologie usw., dann nützt auch die tolle Bildung nichts, wenn ein junger Mensch Indoktriniert umdenkt - und zu einem anderen  der Gesellschaft gefährlichen Menschen wird.

Das ist es ja leider. 

Ich hasse gewalt und Radikale Ideologien, so etwas ist einfach nur noch kranker Müll.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ohne Abi und/oder Studienabschluss ist man heute als jemand, der gerade in die Arbeitswelt eintreten will, wirklich schlecht dran.



Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber diese Aussage ist nur zur hälfte wahr.

Es gibt mehr als genug Abiturienten / Studierte Akademiker etc. usw., die trotz allem keinen Job finden und sie erstmal gezwungernermaßen irgendetwas anderes tun müssen, einige wenige haben aber Glück / oder etwas später finden sie ihren Job den sie Anstreben.

(Jeder ist seines Glückes eigener Schmied !)

Im Prinzip kann man sagen - und das hat nach wie vor seine richtigkeit, das: "Hat man Beziehungen, so kommt man natürlich sehr viel schneller Vorran / zum Ziel."  (Leider ist es den meisten vergönnt.)


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber diese Aussage ist nur zur hälfte wahr.
> 
> Es gibt mehr als genug Abiturienten / Studierte Akademiker etc. usw., die trotz allem keinen Job finden und sie erstmal gezwungernermaßen irgendetwas anderes tun müssen.


 Ja, aber man hat es dann immer noch wesentlich einfacher. Wenn es schon Abiturienten oder Studienabgänger schwer haben einen Job zu finden, was sollen dann alle mit geringeren Abschlüssen sagen?
 Das eigentliche Problem ist es ja, nach der Schule erstmal eine gute (in Hinblick auf die Karrierewünsche, sofern diese auch realistisch sind (Pilot mit HSA wäre ein Beispiel, welches NICHT realistisch ist)) Ausbildung zu finden. 

 Ich selber bin als MSAler mit einem sogar recht guten Abgangszeugnis (Prüfungsnoten 1 in Deutsch, 2 in Englisch, 3 in Mathe und 1 in der Ethik-Präsentation, die Jahresnoten waren im Schnitt sogar noch ne 2) gezwungen worden, einen schulischen Ausbildungsweg einzuschlagen. Leider bin ich durch meinen Berufswunsch gezwungen worden, einen Ausbildungsgang mit Fachabi zu wählen. Und das macht mir meine sehr guten Leistungen in den beruflichen Fächern auf dem Papier zunichte.

 Was sollen da dann noch die Leute sagen, die nur einen (e)HSA erreicht haben? Oder überhaupt keine Abschlüsse? 
 Genau das sind die Leute, die mit einer überproportional hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit in die  Perspektivlosigkeit abrutschen und damit für extremistisches Gedankengut empfänglich werden. Das ist das größte Problem der immer höheren Anforderungen an die Bewerber auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Nach und nach bleiben immer mehr Leute auf der Strecke.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Leute, die mit einer überproportional hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit in die  Perspektivlosigkeit abrutschen und damit für extremistisches Gedankengut empfänglich werden.



So Pauschal würde ich das nicht sehen, DENN: Das evtl. private Umfeld von z.B einem  Falschen Freundeskreis, kann dazu führen, sich Menschenverachtendem Radikalen Gedankengut anzuschliessen, bzw. davon überzeugt zu werden usw.

Das Private Umfeld, in dem jeder einzelne aufwächst etc., spielt eine Immense Rolle in der Psyche des Menschen ! (Auch im Hinblick auf den Freundeskreis / Bekanntenkreis)


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Täter ist ein deutsch Iraner 18 Jahre alt


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Pauschalisiert habe ich das nicht... "überproportional hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit". 
Ausgeschlossen sind für Extremismus anfällige Leute mit guter Bildung und einer guten Zukunftsperspektive natürlich nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist natürlich seeeeeeeehr viel geringer. 

Das ist halt auch ein Stück weit die Erfahrung, die ich bisher gesammelt habe. Ich musste mal ein halbes Jahr lang eine berufsvorbereitende Maßnahme absolvieren - da habe ich unterschiedlichste Leute kennengelernt. Ein paar Wenige hatten es einfach nicht verdient, dort gelandet zu sein. 

Ein paar Wenige konnten aus unterschiedlichsten, nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht mindestens einen MSA erreichen und haben es trotzdem nicht verdient (seien es persönliche Probleme oder eine schlicht fehlende Leistungsfähigkeit, obwohl jene gerne eine Ausbildung oder einen MSA machen würden und sich dahingehend bemühten). Das sind die Leute, denen schleunigst geholfen werden muss.

Die Leute, die nur einen schlechten HSA oder gar keinen Abschluss erreicht haben und nicht in die zwei Raster passen - das waren die Leute, die schon eine so starke Perspektivlosigkeit entwickelt haben, dass es für diese schon eine Errungenschaft war, im Knast gesessen zu haben. Wenn diese Leute aber immer wieder in solche sinnlosen Hilfen gesteckt werden, welche einzig dazu dienen, die Arbeitslosenstatistik zu schönen...


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Hab zuerst die Berufsvorbereitung gemacht und dann das Berufsgrundbildungsjahr.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen sind für Extremismus anfällige Leute mit guter Bildung und einer guten Zukunftsperspektive natürlich nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist natürlich seeeeeeeehr viel geringer.



Wie bereits erwähnt: Das private Umfeld spielt eine immense Rolle in der Psyche des Menschen. Wenn dort z.B. einer, oder auch mehrere sind, die man seit vielen jahren kennt - und wo auch ein Vertrauen herrscht usw. - und dann dort Belabert / Überzeugt wird usw., das ist der Punkt, bei dem Leute auf die falsche Schiene kommen können und sich verändern zum negativen.

Leichtgläubige / Gutmütige / Naiv denkende usw.  sind in erster Linie die Opfer.

(Diese findest Du in Bildungsfernen Schichten, wie auch unter den Gebildeten - wo letztendlich falsche Freundschaften und das vertrauen ausgenutzt werden.)

Man muss im ganzen Leben immer auf der Hut bleiben - und die Augen offen halten, immer !


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Nun, da drehen wir uns im Kreis, da sagen mir meine Erfahrungen und gewissermaßen auch etwas der Menschenverstand etwas anderes. 
Intelligentere Leute neigen weniger dazu, mit entsprechenden Leuten zu verkehren. 

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass du das halt etwas anders sieht? Sonst müllen wir noch den ganzen Thread voll.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

@iGameKudan,

habe schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine 

Aber nichts für ungut.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Junkrat schrieb:


> @iGameKudan,
> 
> habe schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine
> 
> Aber nichts für ungut.



War es denn das ganze Wert? Wortwoertlich gesehen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wollte ich vorhin auch schreiben. Es sind sogar vor allem in den USA ziemlich viele Veteranen, die gerne mal austicken. Grade solchen ausgebildeten Killermaschinen würde ich keine Waffe geben. Aber weil in der Schweiz noch nix passiert ist (weil da sowieso nie was passiert), gilt das scheinbar als sicher.. Wie jemand vorhin schon sagte, kann man das nicht auf andere Länder projizieren.


In der Schweiz gab es vor ca. 2 Jahren einen Amoklauf mit Armee-Waffe. Die Details hab ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf, Google hilft sicher.
Edit:
Schweiz: Amoklaufer in stillen Gassen - Kriminalitat - FAZ
Allerdings ist bemerkenswert, dass in fast allen Fällen die man aus der Schweiz findet ein explizites Waffenverbot für den Täter bestand. Da scheinen also andere Systeme deutlich besser zu greifen als etwa in dem USA.


Junkrat schrieb:


> So Pauschal würde ich das nicht sehen, DENN: Das evtl. private Umfeld von z.B einem  Falschen Freundeskreis, kann dazu führen, sich Menschenverachtendem Radikalen Gedankengut anzuschliessen, bzw. davon überzeugt zu werden usw.
> 
> Das Private Umfeld, in dem jeder einzelne aufwächst etc., spielt eine Immense Rolle in der Psyche des Menschen ! (Auch im Hinblick auf den Freundeskreis / Bekanntenkreis)


Das Problem ist nur dass der "private Freundeskreis" mittlerweile auch Facebook Freunde aus dem IS Gebiet sein können.
Die letzten Ereignisse in Nizza wie in Deutschland zeigen aber vor allem verwirrte, gewaltbereite Täter denen der IS eine Legitimation, eine Ausrede, für etwas schafft was sie unabhängig von einer Radikalisierung machen wollten. Eine "echte" Überzeugung scheint da kaum dahinter gewesen zu sein.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Klingt nach Amoklauf wie im Emsdetten & Co


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Täter ist ein 18 jöhriger Iraner. Wurde wohl in Deutschland geboren, ändert imo aber nicht viel dran, dass der Täter mal wieder aus der Ecke da hinten kommt. Ursachen werden noch geklärt.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Täter ist ein 18 jöhriger Iraner. Wurde wohl in Deutschland geboren, ändert imo aber nicht viel dran, dass der Täter mal wieder aus der Ecke da hinten kommt. Ursachen werden noch geklärt.



Falsch. Er war Deutsch-Iraner. Und wie kann der Täter "mal wieder aus der Ecke da hinten" kommen, wenn er in Deutschland geboren ist? Bullshit hoch zehn. Lass mich raten wen du nächstes Jahr wählen gehst..


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Also liegt es an den ausländischen Genen?!
Interessante Theorie....
Manche sollten bei ihren Formulierungen etwas aufpassen...


----------



## drebbin (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Der Mensch ist dumm und beweist das immer wieder.
Ich bin einfach froh das meine Schwester zufällig ne halbe Stunde vorher aus dem OEZ raus war....


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Warum? Jede Nation ist anders veranlagt. Südländer unterscheiden sich beispielsweise enorm von uns Ist das jetzt was schlechtes? Lächerlich worauf einige heutzutage gleich anspringen und gleich ihre Keule auspacken. Das sind einfach Tatsachen. Wir haben eine kurdische Familie in unserer Reihenhaussiedlung, die sind ******* gastfreundlich, stechen enorm hervor. Laden andauernd die halbe Nachbarschaft ein. Andere Länder andere Verhaltensweisen, das ist einfach so. Oder willst du das jetzt abstreiten?


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oh man, dazu sage ich nur eins.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160723/3e1dfb16265d9d6f569dc3a5a5c48505.jpg


Das ist so ziemlich der dümmste Vergleich, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Tja so schnell werden falsche Gerüchte verbreitet. Erst war von 2-3 Tätern die Rede. Und von Langwaffen. Aber das waren wohl Zivilpolizisten die damit gesehen wurden.
Ob es jetzt ein Amoklauf oder politischer oder religiös motivierter Anschlag war weiß man noch nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*

Der ist ja auch nicht toternst gemeint. Die Kurden bei uns sind auch gebürtige Deutsche und trotzdem so "drauf" wie dort. Stichwort Gastfreundschaft. Ein Stempel in einem Heft ändert da nichts. Es ist doch nicht immer durchweg gleich alles negativ behaftet. Manche sollten ihren Empörungspegel wirklich mal in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Thema Deutsch-Iraner (Vorsicht, ab hier wird verallgemeinert): Die mittlerweile in der zweiten Generation in Deutschland lebenden Iraner nennen sich selbst meist Perser, sind in der Regel nicht in "Ghettos" zu finden und ihre Eltern haben damals das Land verlassen weil es einen Putsch der Islamisten gab. "Typisch von da Hinten" sieht wirklich anders aus.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch nicht toternst gemeint. Die Kurden bei uns sind auch gebürtige Deutsche und trotzdem so "drauf" wie dort. Stichwort Gastfreundschaft. Ein Stempel in einem Heft ändert da nichts.


Der Stempel ändert nichts, aber wenn man einen Großteil seines Lebens in einem Land verbracht hat (davon gehe ich aus, da von einem Deutsch-Iraner gesprochen wurde), prägt das einen im Normalfall (!) schon. Von "der kommt von da hinten" zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich vermessen, vor allem weil Iraner eher einen "gebildeten" Ruf haben und nicht dem Klischee des "dummen" Ausländers entsprechen. Aber vielleicht war es bei dem Täter auch ganz anders. Die Hintergründe sind ja (noch) unbekannt.

Das hat übrigens auch nichts mit Empörungspegel zu tun. Wer schwingt hier gleich nochmal eine Keule?


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Andere Länder andere Verhaltensweisen, das ist einfach so.



Richtig. Leider kam der Täter nicht aus einem anderen Land. Gib mir 5 Minuten mit deinem Stammbaum, und laut deiner "Logik" beweise ich dir dann, dass du kein Deutscher bist, weil irgendeiner deiner Vorfahren Ausländer war. Wegen solchen Sichtweisen ist Integration in diesem Land so schwierig. Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie und mit welchen Werten dieser Typ aufgewachsen ist. Alles was wir bis jetzt wissen, ist, dass er Deutsch-Iraner war. Die "Keule" hast also du ausgepackt, nicht ich.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das hat nichts mit den Genen zu tun, das ist die Erziehung des jeweiligen Menschen.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Thema Deutsch-Iraner (Vorsicht, ab hier wird verallgemeinert): Die mittlerweile in der zweiten Generation in Deutschland lebenden Iraner nennen sich selbst meist Perser, sind in der Regel nicht in "Ghettos" zu finden und ihre Eltern haben damals das Land verlassen weil es einen Putsch der Islamisten gab. "Typisch von da Hinten" sieht wirklich anders aus.



Ich weiß, kenne selber eine junge Frau, die sich immer als Perserin bezeichnet, ist aber auch hier geboren. Nur die politisch Überkorrekten kriegen da gleich wieder Schnappatmung, einfach lächerlich. Und wenn jemand anders die als Perserin bezeichnet, kämen hier dann gleich welche an "Aber in Deutschland gebohren maaaannnn, nix Perserin, Deutsche!!!1!1!!1!" 

Ansonsten hast schon recht, wobei es aber dennoch kein Geheimnis ist, aus welcher Ecke der weltweit mit riesigem Abstand meiste Terror herkommt. Welche Motivation hier vorlag, werden wir ja noch erfahren. Aber mit Bezug auf den Iran gebe ich dir recht, dass es nicht zwangsweise typisch sein muss.



Abductee schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit den Genen zu tun, das ist die Erziehung des jeweiligen Menschen.





Würde mit Blick auf unsere Nachbarn keinen Sinn machen. Die sind hier geboren und beide wurden in Pflegefamilien erzogen. Trotzdem leben beide gerne nach deren Kultur, ohne "kurdischen Einfluss", wenn man es so nennen will. Erziehung spielt natürlich immer auch eine Rolle. Aber trotzdem haben sich beide entschieden, lieber nach ihren "natürlichen" Traditionen zu leben. Natürlich ist hier eine Aussage von meinem Nachbarn, nicht von mir.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

"Typisch von da hinten" ist sowieso Quatsch. Ich erinnere mal an Robert Steinhäuser. Oder die rechten Täter (NSU) die türkische Imbiss Buden Besitzer abgeknallt haben. Gibt sicherlich noch zig andere Beispiele.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht mit (realen) Waffen aus, aber soviel ich weiß macht das meinem Gegenüber aua, deshalb ja ich würde mich sicherer fühlen.
> Ich weiß auch nicht was du mit "durch paar Wände zischen" meinst. Etwa dass ich oder wer auch immer daneben schießt und die Kugel noch durch 3 Kinderzimmer geht?



Die Durchschlagskraft einer 9mm Kugel ist begrenzt, schaden kann sie aber trotzdem anrichten, gerade auch wenn sie irgendwo abprallt.
Wenn etwas eine Durchschlagskraft hat, dann ist es eine Gewehrkugel. Ich war ja beim Bund, ich weiß, was eine Kugel eines Scharfschützengewehrs anrichtet und da kannst du dich nicht mal eben hinter einem Auto verstecken oder hinter einem Baum. Die Kugel durchschlägt das und trifft dich.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Nicht  dass du mich falsch versteht, hätte ich ein paar Wünsche frei wäre  einer davon dass alle Waffen egal welcher Art zu Staub zerfallen.
> Mich stört einfach nur dass man sich als Normalbürger in so einer Situation nicht wehren kann, für dich ist das kein Problem???
> Es wird garantiert nicht entspannter in DE.



Du kannst dich wehren, du rufst die Polizei und überlässt ihr das, denn die Polizisten sind dafür ausgebildet worden, du nicht.
Würdest du mit einer Waffe herumfuchteln, würdest du dich eher selbst und andere in Gefahr bringen, als helfen zu können, also überlasse das der Polizei, das ist ihr Job.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das liveleak video ist mal wieder Interessant....Und soviel zum Thema nur im Osten leben die Rassisten...am Arsch...Der Herr auf dem Balkon hat ja auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun...Die Medien Sprechen immer noch von Terrorismus...n24 (der Hetze Kanal schlecht hin)  mal wieder groß dabei was das angeht...ganz ehrlich wenn er ein Terrorist währe hätte er nicht nur eine Pistole in der Hand gehabt...Mich würde es nicht mehr wundern wenn der nächste mit einem Sprengstoffgürtel durch den Supermarkt geht und das ganze in die Luft jagen würde... und Ihr solltet euch schämen die Medien zu kopieren und von Terror zu Reden. Ihr solltet begreifen was Terror heißt und wo er anfängt. Mein Beileid für die Angehörigen!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Die 30min lohnen sich -> ZDF-Zoom vom 02.09.2015 - Ein Staat - zwei Welten?
> Kurz gesagt, selbst über Generationen hier in DE können (wollen) sie noch in ihrer eigenen Welt leben.



Da wird dann wieder viel zu viel verallgemeinert. Also ob das für alle gilt, die hier leben. 



wtfNow schrieb:


> CNN/Zeugin berichtet mittlerweile von Allahu Akbar Rufen. Bis das aus unserer Presse rauskommt können Tage vergehen, wenn es den wahr ist.



Ja, das berichten Zeugen immer, die hören, was sie hören wollen.
Aber lassen wir mal die Ermittler Fakten zusammentragen bevor wieder wild spekuliert wird.



wtfNow schrieb:


> @Threshold: Auf den Rechtsstaat kann ich mich gefühlt zunehmend immer weniger verlassen.



Ich finde den Rechtsstaat gut wie er ist. Die Polizei sorgt für Recht und Ordnung. Das ist ihre Aufgabe. Sie schützt die Bürger. 
Ich habe keine Probleme die Polizei zu rufen, wenn mir etwas suspekt ist, denn ich weiß, dass die Polizei für einen da ist -- im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, Türkei und so z.B.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Würde mit Blick auf unsere Nachbarn keinen Sinn machen. Die sind hier geboren und beide wurden in Pflegefamilien erzogen. Trotzdem leben beide gerne nach deren Kultur, ohne "kurdischen Einfluss", wenn man es so nennen will. Erziehung spielt natürlich immer auch eine Rolle. Aber trotzdem haben sich beide entschieden, lieber nach ihren "natürlichen" Traditionen zu leben. Natürlich ist hier eine Aussage von meinem Nachbarn, nicht von mir.



Absolut nicht.
Es gibt keine vererbte "Kultur", da spielen immer äußere Einflüsse mit ein.
Und sei es deutsche Hinterwälderei die ihn wegen seiner Hautfarbe oder Herkunft immer in die gleiche Schublade stecken.
Wird ein afrikanisches Kleinkind aus der Boko Haram Sekte mit guten Werten, Schulbildung und viel Respekt für den Anderen erzogen , verwett ich meinen Lottoschein das sich daraus ein wertvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft entwickelt.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> n24 (der Hetze Kanal schlecht hin)  mal wieder groß dabei was das angeht...



Lol

N24 Hetzkanal, alles klar.




Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut nicht.
> Es gibt keine vererbte "Kultur", da spielen immer äußere Einflüsse mit ein.
> Und sei es deutsche Hinterwälderei die ihn wegen seiner Hautfarbe oder Herkunft immer in die gleiche Schublade stecken.
> Wird ein afrikanisches Kleinkind aus der Boko Haram Sekte mit guten Werten, Schulbildung und viel Respekt für den anderen erzogen , verwett ich meinen Lottoschein das sich daraus ein ein wertvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft entwickelt.





Lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen. Ich kann mich da nur auf den Nachbarn beziehen, der sich laut eigenen Aussagen viel mehr zu kurdischen Traditionen verbunden fühlt, obwohl kein bisschen so erzogen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das liveleak video ist mal wieder Interessant....Und soviel zum Thema nur im Osten leben die Rassisten...am Arsch...Der Herr auf dem Balkon hat ja auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun...Die Medien Sprechen immer noch von Terrorismus...n24 (der Hetze Kanal schlecht hin)  mal wieder groß dabei was das angeht...ganz ehrlich wenn er ein Terrorist währe hätte er nicht nur eine Pistole in der Hand gehabt...Mich würde es nicht mehr wundern wenn der nächste mit einem Sprengstoffgürtel durch den Supermarkt geht und das ganze in die Luft jagen würde... und Ihr solltet euch schämen die Medien zu kopieren und von Terror zu Reden. Ihr solltet begreifen was Terror heißt und wo er anfängt. Mein Beileid für die Angehörigen!



Also ist für dich Terrorismus nur dann, Wenn sich jemand in die Luft sprengt?!
Also das in Frankreich und in München wäre also kein terroristischer Anschlag?
Eher wohl ein Amoklauf?
Und wünschst du denn Angehörigen dein herzlichstes  Beileid?
Wo fängt denn Terrorismus an?

Es ist egal, ob es mit einer Bombe, Pistole,  Messer oder Fäusten passiert.
Wenn die Sicherheit bewußt gestört wird, Menschen bewußt verletzt und getötet werden um religiöse oder Politische Ziele zu erreichen, dann ist es Terrorismus.

Mal einen Auszug für dich:
"
Unter Terrorismus (lateinisch terror ‚Furcht‘, ‚Schrecken‘) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen (wie z. B. Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) gegen eine politische Ordnung zu verstehen. Der Terror dient als Druckmittel und soll vor allem Unsicherheit und Schrecken verbreiten oder Sympathie und Unterstützungsbereitschaft erzeugen.[1] Terrorismus ist keine militärische Strategie, sondern primär eine Kommunikationsstrategie.[2][3] Terroristen streben zunächst nach Anerkennung, doch greifen sie nicht militärisch nach Raum (wie z. B. der Guerillero), sondern wollen das Denken besetzen und dadurch Veränderungsprozesse erzwingen.

Es gibt keine allgemein akzeptierte wissenschaftliche Definition von Terrorismus. Schwierigkeiten bereitet insbesondere die Abgrenzung von Terrorismus und politischem Widerstand. Typischerweise werden Personen und Bewegungen, die von einer Seite als gewalttätige, aber legitime Untergrund- oder Widerstandskämpfer angesehen werden, aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als Terroristen bezeichnet, und umgekehrt. Die verschiedenen juristischen Definitionen des Begriffs, ob im nationalen Strafrecht von Staaten oder im internationalen Recht, sind häufig aus ähnlichen Gründen umstritten.

Personen und Gruppen, welche Anschläge verüben („Terroristen“ oder „Terrororganisationen“), werden von Politik und Medien oft vereinfachend als „der Terrorismus“ bezeichnet, etwa in Begriffen wie „der internationale Terrorismus“. Der Begriff Staatsterrorismus bezeichnet staatlich organisierte oder geförderte Gewaltakte, die nicht auf gesetzlicher Grundlage beruhen bzw. als terroristisch bewertet werden"

Terrorismus – Wikipedia


Edit:
Das einzige was gegen einem Terroristischen Anschlag spricht,  ist, das der Täter, sich selbst gerichtet hat.
Ein Amoklauf geht meist eine kranke Psyche voraus.
Mal sehen, was nun stimmt. 

Beides ist aber emenz schlimm. 
Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> N24 Hetzkanal, alles klar.


So weit würde ich nicht gehen, aber N24 als seriöse Informationsquelle zu bezeichnen wäre ebenfalls stark übertrieben.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Fokus online spricht nun auch von Amok.
Wird sich zeigen.
Vielleicht will man das Wort Terror in Deutschland nicht gerne in den Mund nehmen.

Das würde wahrscheinlich mehr polarisieren und gewisse Parteien puschen,  als das Wort Amok.

Mir tun nur die lieben und aufrichtigen zugewanderten Menschen leid, die sich integriert haben und die Welt ebenso wenig verstehen, wie wir!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Frankreich war Amoklauf währe es Terrorismus gewesen dann hätte er noch Sprengstoff im Laster verbaut und währe Richtung  Konsulat ect gefahren. München Amoklauf sicherlich eher Soziale Umfeld, Krank im Kopf und deswegen eher durchgedreht. AHA also vergleichst DU wenn einer dir das Messer ins Bein rammt das er ein Amokläufer ist oder einer mit der Faust ins gesicht schlägt. Alles klar...morgen bewirft dich jemand mit dem Apfel und du schreist Granate *FACEPALM*.

und n24 ist mit der Berichterstattung arm dran genauso wie der Rest der Medien...


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Das einzige was gegen einem Terroristischen Anschlag spricht,  ist, das der Täter, sich selbst gerichtet hat.


Naja, andere sprengen sich in die Luft.



> Mal sehen, was nun stimmt.


Ja mal abwarten.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> *Frankreich war Amoklauf währe es Terrorismus gewesen dann hätte er noch Sprengstoff im Laster verbaut und währe Richtung  Konsulat ect gefahren.* München Amoklauf sicherlich eher Soziale Umfeld, Krank im Kopf und deswegen eher durchgedreht. AHA also vergleichst DU wenn einer dir das Messer ins Bein rammt das er ein Amokläufer ist oder einer mit der Faust ins gesicht schlägt. Alles klar...morgen bewirft dich jemand mit dem Apfel und du schreist Granate *FACEPALM*.
> 
> und n24 ist mit der Berichterstattung arm dran genauso wie der Rest der Medien...



....das ist falsch.
Terror hat nichts mit den gewählten Gewaltmitteln zu tun.....


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Frankreich war Amoklauf währe es Terrorismus gewesen dann hätte er noch Sprengstoff im Laster verbaut und währe Richtung  Konsulat ect gefahren. München Amoklauf sicherlich eher Soziale Umfeld, Krank im Kopf und deswegen eher durchgedreht. AHA also vergleichst DU wenn einer dir das Messer ins Bein rammt das er ein Amokläufer ist oder einer mit der Faust ins gesicht schlägt. Alles klar...morgen bewirft dich jemand mit dem Apfel und du schreist Granate *FACEPALM*.
> 
> und n24 ist mit der Berichterstattung arm dran genauso wie der Rest der Medien...



Ach, Terror ist es nur mit ne Bombe?

Ohne Worte!

Lese mal was Terrorismus ist. Das hat nichts mit den Waffen zu tun, die benutzt werden. 

Ich bin hier raus.
Zu emotional das Thema und einige wissen nicht wovon sie reden und verharmlosen noch das ganze.

Also,  wenn ein Nazi einen Molotov an ein Asylantenheim wirft, dann spricht man von Rechten Terror und Frankreich ist ein Amoklauf?

Ok.
Sind ja alle psychisch Krank.

Mein Beileid und ich kann nur hoffen,  daß nicht mehr noch passiert und wir überall rechte Regierungen an der Macht haben.



Tschö mit ö.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich hab gedacht manche können weiter denken als nur das Wort Bombe und Terror zu lesen.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Gibt schon die ersten Meldungen das den Amokläufer von winnenden verehrt haben soll und "killerspiele" gespielt haben soll...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht manche können weiter denken als nur das Wort Bombe und Terror zu lesen.



Was der Täter da in München getan hat kann man sowohl als Amoklauf als auch unterTerror einordnen. Terror heißt ja nicht zwingend das er politische Ziele, wie im Namen des IS "Ungläubige zu töten", damit verfolgen will, schließlich heißt es ja durchaus auch bei anderen Dingen jemand "terrorisieren". 

Beispiel:
"Sie / Er terrorisierte ihren / seine Ex-Freund/in. 
Da gibt es auch kein politisches Motiv und es ist trotzdem Terror.

oder

Linke Extremisten terrorisieren Berlin durch das anzünden von Autos.

Duden deviniert terror folgendermaßen:

1. [systematische] Verbreitung von Angst Schrecken durch Gewaltaktionen
2. Zwang, Druck [durch Gewaltanwendung]
3. große Angst

Quelle: Duden | Ter-ror | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Gibt schon die ersten Meldungen das den  Amokläufer von winnenden verehrt haben soll *und "killerspiele" gespielt  haben soll*...



Ach kommen jetzt direkt, wo von Amoklauf die Rede ist, wieder die Killerspiele Trolle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und wittern Lunte gegen Computerspiele stänkern zu können?
Schade das es für die Sorte Trolle kein Artensterben wie bei den Dinosauriern gibt.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ja damit wird sich nun leider wieder die spielegemeinschaft auseinandersetzen müssen. Andere Frage wäre für mich ob die pcgh redaktion in München sitzt und dort alles ok ist?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Die hocken in Fürth.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ok danke


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ok, Amok ist wohl bestätigt. Gerade Pressekonferenz auf N24. Der Täter hat sich mit Amokläufen und anderen Tätern beschäftigt. Man hat dementsprechendes Material in der Wohnung gefunden. Er war wohl auch in psychiatrischer Behandlung wegen Depressionen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Dann ist es auch ein Amoklauf. Ich schrieb ja auch bei psychischer Erkrankung...

Aber generell terroristische Anschläge an der Art der Tötungsmittel fest zu machen,  ist falsch.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wenn das wie vermutet wirklich Amoklauf ist bleibt wieder die frage wie kam der Täter an eine Waffe.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach kommen jetzt direkt, wo von Amoklauf die Rede ist, wieder die Killerspiele Trolle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und wittern Lunte gegen Computerspiele stänkern zu können?
> Schade das es für die Sorte Trolle kein Artensterben wie bei den Dinosauriern gibt.




oh bitte nicht noch eine Kilerspiel Debatte, wobei die sehr lehrreich war, hat damals gezeigt wie wenig plan viele von dem Thema hatten (immer noch Neuland) und  wie oberflächlich, reißerisch und Sensationsgeil berichtet wurden.Hat mich dazu bewogen nachzudenken wieviel Plan die sonst noch zu anderen Themen haben!

Oh doch die sterben aus oder hörst du irgendwo noch " rock´n´roll verdirbt unsere Jugend" 

Wobei das nicht heißt das Medien egal welche keinen Einfluss auf Menschen haben.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

In der Pressekonferenz ist grad das Wort "Ballerspiele" gefallen. Jetzt haben wir Millionen potentielle Amokläufer, alleine in Deutschland. Heutzutage, wo echt fast jeder spielt, mit sowas noch anzukommen..  Aber naja, für die Medien bringt es Klicks. Heute mehr denn je.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



poiu schrieb:


> Wenn das wie vermutet wirklich Amoklauf ist bleibt wieder die frage wie kam der Täter an eine Waffe.


Das interessiert mich schon die ganze Zeit, aus den Amateuraufnahmen ist irgendwie rauszuhören, dass er sie "gekauft" hätte.
Dass jemand, der - laut bisherigen Meldungen - psychische Probleme hatte, einfach so mit legalen Mitteln an eine WBK o.ä. kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

EDIT: Laut Spiegel hatte er die auch nicht. Also entweder geklaut oder vom Schwarzmarkt?


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

jaaaaa juhuuu suuuuper, wieder mal ne "killerspiel" debatte, gab es ja schon lang nicht mehr -.-

unglaublich welchen clickbait man da wieder ausgräbt. kanns echt nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das nun eine "Killerspiel Debatte" sehr wahrscheinlich vom Stapel getreten wird in den nächsten Tagen, davon ist auszugehen. Ohne Worte.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Das nun eine "Killerspiel Debatte" sehr wahrscheinlich vom Stapel getreten wird in den nächsten Tagen, davon ist auszugehen. Ohne Worte.


...und die Opfer wieder zu Wahlkampfzwecken missbraucht? Ne, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die CSU wieder in dieselben Fettnäpfchen tritt.^^
Wobei, zuzutrauen wär's ihr ja.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Und der bestens informierte und äußerst kluge Joachim Herrmann plapperte grad irgendwas davon, dass der Täter vielleicht "Killerspiele auf dem PC" gespielt hat. Von Konsolen, und davon das die Mehrheit heute mit solchen zockt, hat er wahrscheinlich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wenn die Politiker wirklich wieder so bescheuert sind und Computerspiele für Amokläufe verantwortlich zu machen, wird das in Zeitalter von Twitter und Co. so einen Shitstorm auslösen, dass sie es hinterher bereuen werden.
Anders als noch vor 20 Jahren sind Videospiele längst im Mainstream angekommen und keine Nischenprodukte mehr.^^


----------



## Eckism (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Außerdem hat er irgendwas von Hartz4 geplabbert und nicht, ich zock Call of Duty...die Politik sollte endlich mal anfangen, vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren. Hartz4 sollte nicht das Lebensziel eines Menschen sein, für die Politik ist es aber der einfachste Weg, dei Arbeitsmarktsituation zu kaschieren. Man hat ja heutzutage eigentlich fast nur noch die Wahl zwischen Arbeitslos und Zeitarbeit...


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Was hier wieder diskutiert wird... 3 der Opfer sind übrigens Türken!
Es ist kack egal woher der Täter kommt, wir sind alle Menschen und es gibt leider einige kranke,bekloppte unter uns.
Warum man immer alles auf die Herkunft reduzieren muss?


----------



## Eckism (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was hier wieder diskutiert wird... 3 der Opfer sind übrigens Türken!
> Es ist kack egal woher der Täter kommt, wir sind alle Menschen und es gibt leider einige kranke,bekloppte unter uns.
> Warum man immer alles auf die Herkunft reduzieren muss?



Ich halte diese "Ausländerverallgemeinerung" für extrem gefährlich. Das hilft nur der AfD, die uns am liebsten wieder ins 3. Reich zurückbringen will. Außerdem schürt es nur Gewalt gegen friedlich lebende Ausländer oder solche, die eben nur so aussehen, welche den allergrößten Teil ausmachen...Zumal er im Grunde ja nichtmal Ausländer ist.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

@Eckism das hab ich schon gestern gesagt, wieder Wasser auf denn Mühlen der falschen Leute. 



Wobei man sieht wie man im geist der Zeit denkt und manipuliert wird, als ich gehört hab " mehrere Täter" dachte ich auch Terror. 

Damals im Emsdetten vor 10 Jahren dachte keiner Terror, wir sind also schon vorgeprägt.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Gestern hab ich die Polizei ja noch verteidigt. Aber diese unglaublich überwältigenden Lobeshymnen heute finde ich übertrieben. Typisch München halt. Ich frage mich ob das auch passieren würde, wäre die Geschichte in Frankfurt passiert. Man hat stundenlang falsche Infos rausgegeben (3 Täter mit Langwaffen), und den Täter auch erst nach Stunden fassen können. Wohlgemerkt nur, weil er durch Eigenverschulden tot auf dem Boden lag. Und über den Typen aus dem Video, der "Kanake" aus dem Fenster schreit und den Täter noch aufstachelt redet natürlich keiner. Wahrscheinlich weil sowas da normal ist.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Nach momentaner faktenlage haben sie aber gute Arbeit geleistet, vor allem die Kommunikation war vorbildlich.
Das sie nach 3 tätern suchten sehe ich auch nicht als Problem, die müssen allen Hinweisen nachgehen und immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen.
Dem typ auf dem Balkon ist im wahrsten Sinne der arsch geplatzt.....das muss man nicht gut finden, war aber wohl auch der Gesamtsituation geschuldet.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das schlimme ist auch hierbei, das der eine Rumschreit mit dem Begriff "Kanake", ohne zu wissen, das dieser Begriff eigentlich "Mensch" bedeutet. 

In Wikipedia z.B steht: ..."Entlehnt ist das Wort vom hawaiischen kanaka für ‚Mensch‘, der Bezeichnung der polynesischen Ureinwohner von Hawaii für die Kanaken Neukaledoniens."

Kanake (Schimpfwort) – Wikipedia


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was hier wieder diskutiert wird... 3 der Opfer sind übrigens Türken!
> Es ist kack egal woher der Täter kommt, wir sind alle Menschen und es gibt leider einige kranke,bekloppte unter uns.
> Warum man immer alles auf die Herkunft reduzieren muss?



Weil es nunmal viel aussagt. Jetzt mal vollkommen von München losgelöst, aber 66% aller Bluttaten weltweit haben eine islamischen Bezug. Das sollte man nicht unter den Teppich kehren, finde. Aber das ist noch mal eine andere Debatte und hat mit München ja scheinbar doch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wo hat denn der Amoklauf einen islamischen Bezug?
Dar hatte ja einen Computer spielenden Bezug, wissen wir ja jetzt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Junkrat schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist auch hierbei, das der eine Rumschreit mit dem Begriff "Kanake", ohne zu wissen, das dieser Begriff eigentlich "Mensch" bedeutet.
> 
> In Wikipedia z.B steht: ..."Entlehnt ist das Wort vom hawaiischen kanaka für ‚Mensch‘, der Bezeichnung der polynesischen Ureinwohner von Hawaii für die Kanaken Neukaledoniens."
> 
> Kanake (Schimpfwort) – Wikipedia


Es gibt leider viele Idioten die das nicht wissen. Erlebe ich häufig.


----------



## RubySoho (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Und sie tun es doch:

Schließlich fordert de Maizière eine neue Debatte um den Einfluss von etwa Gewaltvideos. Das unerträgliche Ausmaß von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen habe eine schädliche Wirkung auf die Entwicklung junger Menschen, sagt der CDU-Politiker. Dies könne kein vernünftiger Mensch bestreiten. Das sei auch in diesem Fall so gewesen

Quelle:Neue Details zum Tater: De Maiziere: Es zerreisst einem das Herz - n-tv.de

Wie kann man nur so viel schrott in so wenige sätze verpacken?


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

ich sag nur:

stigma-videospiele.de

und SO führt man leider keine Debatte aus sicht der Medien und Politik.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hat denn der Amoklauf einen islamischen Bezug?
> Dar hatte ja einen Computer spielenden Bezug, wissen wir ja jetzt.



Deswegen steht da ja auch "von München mal losgelöst".  Herrgott, lesen. -.-


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Er hat sicher auch schonmal Brot gegessen, genauso wie die Täter bei den anderen Amokläufen. Verbietet doch endlich mal Brot. 



RubySoho schrieb:


> Und sie tun es doch:
> 
> Schließlich fordert de Maizière eine neue Debatte um den Einfluss von etwa Gewaltvideos. Das unerträgliche Ausmaß von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen habe eine schädliche Wirkung auf die Entwicklung junger Menschen, sagt der CDU-Politiker. Dies könne kein vernünftiger Mensch bestreiten. Das sei auch in diesem Fall so gewesen
> 
> ...




Was wohl für die schädliche Entwicklung unserer Politiker verantwortlich war? Müssten mal nachforschen ob die Brot in jungen Jahren gegessen haben. Es zerreisst mir das Herz wenn ich sehe wie Leute Brot essen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Deswegen steht da ja auch "von München mal losgelöst".  Herrgott, lesen. -.-



Ja, und was soll dann deine Aussage?
Provozieren?
Verallgemeinern?
Hetzen?


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Und sie tun es doch:
> 
> Schließlich fordert de Maizière eine neue Debatte um den Einfluss von etwa Gewaltvideos. Das unerträgliche Ausmaß von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen habe eine schädliche Wirkung auf die Entwicklung junger Menschen, sagt der CDU-Politiker. Dies könne kein vernünftiger Mensch bestreiten. Das sei auch in diesem Fall so gewesen
> 
> ...


Ich könnte gerade meinen Kopf ähnlich oft auf den Tisch hämmern:
Apple Juice Time Vine Compilation | Best Vine Compilation - YouTube

Die Debatte kann mir ja grundsätzlich egal sein, nur hoffentlich wird jetzt nicht wieder alles verboten... 
Sieht unseren Politikern aber mal wieder ähnlich - anstatt die wahren Ursachen zu bekämpfen, müssen wieder die Killerspiele herhalten. Bitte verbietet auch Brot, Wasser, Kekse...


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

@Threshold,

stelle ihn einfach auf Igno und gut ist.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich kenne nur 2 Killerspielreihen.

1.) Hitman
2.) Assasins Creed 

Wo spielt man denn sonst nicht einen Killer?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Junkrat schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> 
> stelle ihn einfach auf Igno und gut ist.



Ich stelle niemanden auf diese Liste, da ich immer der Meinung bin, dass man vernünftig miteinander diskutieren kann, auch wenn man sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung ist.


Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur 2 Killerspielreihen.
> 
> 1.) Hitman
> 2.) Assasins Creed
> ...



Call of Duty oder sowas.
Denn jeder Soldat ist ja ein Killer -- das haben Linke immer gesagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich bin ja nach wie vor für eine Debatte über das Verbot des Berufsfelds "(Killer)-Politiker", schließlich ist mindestens jeder Politker im Bundestag direkt gefährdet und jeder der dort für Auslandseinsätze der BW stimmt, oder gestimmt hat, auch indirekt ein Mörder.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich schaue mit meinem 6 jährigen Sohn gerade Tom & Jerry.
Man ist das brutal.
Wird er jetzt zum Amokläufer?


Eben im Fokus online gelesen, der Täter wurde gemoppt.
AHA, es sind ja die Spiele.
Eher der krankhafte Hass auf die Mitmenschen,   weil man nur über ihn lacht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nach wie vor für eine Debatte über das Verbot des Berufsfelds "(Killer)-Politiker", schließlich ist mindestens jeder Politker im Bundestag direkt gefährdet und jeder der dort für Auslandseinsätze der BW stimmt, oder gestimmt hat, auch indirekt ein Mörder.



Das ja gar nicht mal.
Eher, wenn wieder Panzer verkauft werden, denn Panzer kaufst du nicht um bei der Getreideernte zu unterstützen. 



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich schaue mit meinem 6 jährigen Sohn gerade Tom & Jerry.
> Man ist das brutal.
> Wird er jetzt zum Amokläufer?



Cartoon ist immer herrlich Brutal. Aber es fließt kein Blut und daher ist das immer FSK0.
Nachrichten sind viel brutaler. Heute haben sie die Überreste eines Bombenanschlags in Afghanistan gezeigt. Da lagen noch Reste von Körpermasse.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nachrichten sind viel brutaler. Heute haben sie die Überreste eines Bombenanschlags in Afghanistan gezeigt. Da lagen noch Reste von Körpermasse.



Ach das doch nicht schlimm. Immerhin, nach gängiger Logik kann man mit dieser Körpermasse ja nicht interagieren oder sie produzieren, wie in "Killerspielen".


----------



## CranberryPie (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wer immer noch an das Märchen glaubt, unsere Medien würden unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung leisten darf sich gerne anschauen, wie der mutmaßliche Attentäter in allen ausländischen Medien heißt - und wie er im direkten Kontrast dazu in den deutschen genannt wird.


----------



## JaniZz (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Wer immer noch an das Märchen glaubt, unsere Medien würden unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung leisten darf sich gerne anschauen, wie der mutmaßliche Attentäter in allen ausländischen Medien heißt - und wie er im direkten Kontrast dazu in den deutschen genannt wird.


Hast du mal links?


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wie wird er denn da genannt?


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Wer immer noch an das Märchen glaubt, unsere Medien würden unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung leisten darf sich gerne anschauen, wie der mutmaßliche Attentäter in allen ausländischen Medien heißt - und wie er im direkten Kontrast dazu in den deutschen genannt wird.



Verstehe ich nicht, wie wird er da genannt?

Nach dem Handyvideo auf dem Parkhaus wird ja vieles schon vom Täter erklärt.
Er selbst sieht sich als Deutscher. (was er auch ist!)
Er war in Therapie.
Er wurde gemoppt, laut eigener Aussage.

Die Polizei hatte schon 2 mal Kontakt mit ihm, und zwar 2 mal als Opfer.
Einmal wurde er Körperlich verletzt von 3 anderen Jugendlichen, bei dem anderen Fall wurde ihm sein handy geklaut.

--> Wenn man sich das alles mal vor Augen führt, wird einem dort vieles klar.
Emotional nicht gefestigt, krank (depressiv), von einem Teil der Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert, blossgestellt und misshandelt (körperlich wie auch emotional).
Traurig finde ich übrigens den Fakt, dass die Jenigen die ihn gemoppt haben nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen werden, dass sie das (eventuell) mit ausgelöst haben......sie werden ein sehr einfaches Fazit ziehen:
"Gut das wir den gemoppt haben, der hatte also wirklich ne Macke!" 

Unsere Gesellschaft sollte sich vielleicht mehr mit den "Randgruppen" beschäftigen....


----------



## CranberryPie (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Hast du mal links?


Er heißt Ali S.
Munich gunman lured victims on Facebook with 'free McDonald's food' | World news | The Guardian
Munich shooting: Teen 'researched rampage killings' - CNN.com

"David" ist sein zweiter Vorname der in keinem seiner Onlineprofile auftaucht. Weshalb in den deutschen Medien von einem David statt einem Ali gesprochen wird, darf sich jeder gerne selbst zusammenreimen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Traurig finde ich übrigens den Fakt, dass die Jenigen die ihn gemoppt haben nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen werden, dass sie das (eventuell) mit ausgelöst haben......sie werden ein sehr einfaches Fazit ziehen:
> "Gut das wir den gemoppt haben, der hatte also wirklich ne Macke!"



Deswegen wirst du aber nicht zum Amokläufer. Denn sonst hätten wir täglich mehrere.
Dazu gehört einfach noch viel mehr um sowas auszulösen.
Andere bringen sich einfach nur selbst um -- was schon schlimm genug ist -- andere laufen dann mit einer Waffe herum und wieder andere fliegen ein Flugzeug in einen Berg.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Einen Abgang mit möglichst viel Beachtung. 
Ihr habt mich bis jetzt nicht wahr genommen, nur als Prügelknabe, nun werdet ihr mich in Erinnerung behalten. 

So in etwa.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen wirst du aber nicht zum Amokläufer. Denn sonst hätten wir täglich mehrere.
> Dazu gehört einfach noch viel mehr um sowas auszulösen.
> Andere bringen sich einfach nur selbst um -- was schon schlimm genug ist -- andere laufen dann mit einer Waffe herum und wieder andere fliegen ein Flugzeug in einen Berg.



Wollte damit nur sagen, es ist ein Teil des Puzzles.
Wer weiß was er noch für probleme hatte.....das gehörte einfach nur dazu, dass der topf überkocht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Immer diese Schuldzuweisungen nach solchen Ereignissen...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur sagen, es ist ein Teil des Puzzles.
> Wer weiß was er noch für probleme hatte.....das gehörte einfach nur dazu, dass der topf überkocht.



Die Psyche ist eben ein schweres Pflaster. 
Mir geht ja immer alles am Hintern vorbei, wenn einer mich blöd anlabert oder sonst was macht.
Andere sind schnell auf 180 oder so.
Keine Ahnung, wie man derartiges im Vorfeld erkennen kann. Die Eltern des Schützen hatten vielleicht auch nicht mehr so den Draht wie sie es gerne hätten. Jedenfalls tun die mir ebenso Leit wie die Angehörigen der Opfer.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Er heißt


Die Veröffentlichung des Namens ist äußerst grenzwertig. Denn die Bühne die man solch einer Person damit gibt, widerspricht komplett dem, was Amok- und Suizidforscher seit Jahren fordern. Man höre dazu z.B.: Täter, Opfer, Medien - Nach dem Amoklauf in München [AUDIO] | Deutschlandfunk
(insbesondere ab 16:08)


----------



## JaniZz (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Veröffentlichung des Namens ist äußerst grenzwertig. Denn die Bühne die man solch einer Person damit gibt, widerspricht komplett dem, was Amok- und Suizidforscher seit Jahren fordern. Man höre dazu z.B.: Täter, Opfer, Medien - Nach dem Amoklauf in München [AUDIO] | Deutschlandfunk
> (insbesondere ab 16:08)


Richtig, 

Finde auch das es absolut falsch ist. 


Aber das wollen die Leute wissen...  Selbst schuld. 

Mir doch egal wer er war.... 

Ein Opfer der Gesellschaft vielleicht und ein kranker Mensch..... mehr nicht 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ein Opfer der Gesellschaft vielleicht und ein kranker Mensch..... mehr nicht



Aber jemanden, dem man hätte helfen können.
Hier hat die Gesellschaft versagt und das hat eben Menschenleben gekostet.


----------



## CranberryPie (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Veröffentlichung des Namens ist äußerst grenzwertig. Denn die Bühne die man solch einer Person damit gibt, widerspricht komplett dem, was Amok- und Suizidforscher seit Jahren fordern. Man höre dazu z.B.: Täter, Opfer, Medien - Nach dem Amoklauf in München [AUDIO] | Deutschlandfunk
> (insbesondere ab 16:08)


Daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Habs mal editiert, auch, wenn er natürlich noch immer über die Links zu den ausländischen Hetzblättern auffindbar ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur sagen, es ist ein Teil des Puzzles.
> Wer weiß was er noch für probleme hatte.....das gehörte einfach nur dazu, dass der topf überkocht.



Niemand weiß wie lange er vorher schon gemobbt wurde, wo er das niemanden sagen konnte, oder es nicht sagen wollte. Kann schon gut sein das es einige Jahre ging, kann auch sein er noch andere massive Probleme hatte die den Amoklauf mit begünstigt haben.

  Aber wie es auch sein mag, scheinbar wird unsere Politik nach dem Debakel mal wieder den einfachsten Weg wählen statt sich mal mit der Materie wirklich mal zu beschäftigen. De Maiziere hat ja nach kurzer Zeit wieder mal seinen Schuldigen (Killerspiele) gefunden und auch andere Politiker werden sich dem sicher wieder anschließen, oder aber irgend etwas anderes "einfaches" finden was die volle Schuld dafür bekommen kann und notfalls, nun hat es, mal wieder, niemand ahnen können und niemand Schuld. 

Dabei ist grade Mobbing eine neue "Volkskrankheit" unter Jugendlichen geworden, die sehr sehr oft durch soziale Ungleichheit befeuert wird. Wer zum Beispiel kein Geld für die angesagten Sachen hat hat keine, oder wenige Freunde, wer keine, oder wenige Freunde hat, wird bevorzugt Opfer von mobbing. Besonders hart trifft das dann oft Jugendliche Migranten, besonders wen sie politisch verfolgte sind, und entsprechend mit ihrer ehemaligen Heimt uneins sind.

Grade deshalb sollte man sich in der Politik ernsthafte Gedanken machen was man gegen die immer weiter aufklaffenden Schere sozialer und finanzieller Armut in Deutschland tun kann und wie man gegen bessere Strukturen (vor allem an Schulen) schaffen kann (wo es vor allem an Sozialarbeitern fehlt die da schon frühzeitig intervenieren könnten) die dem mobbing möglichst entgegen wirken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Täter noch nicht gefasst sind. Die Tat ist  drei Stunden her, die Innenstadt ist abgeriegelt, öffentliche  Verkehrsmittel fahren nicht mehr, Autobahnen sind gesperrt, die  Sicherheitsbehörden bieten bis hin zur GSG9 alles auf, was sie zu bieten  haben und trotzdem gibt es keine Fortschritte.  Das ist mir ehrlich  gesagt etwas unverständlich. Oder ist es normal, dass eine ganze  Stadt  drei schwer bewaffnete Täter, die in aller Öffentlichkeit Zivilisten  exekutieren, stundenlang nicht ausfindig machen kann?



Diesen Post hatte ich gestern um 21:10 Uhr geschrieben. Jetzt kam im Zuge der Rekonstruktion der Abläufe heraus, dass der Täter bereits um 20:30 Uhr von der Polizei gestellt wurde und sich daraufhin selbst tötete. 

Bayerische Polizei - 1. Nachtrag vom 23.07.2016


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und was soll dann deine Aussage?
> Provozieren?
> Verallgemeinern?
> Hetzen?



Nichts von dem. Nur sagen, dass es schon legitim ist, auf einen bestimmten Kreis besonders zu blicken, wenn von allen möglichen Terrororganisationen weltweit 66% aller Bluttaten aus einer einzigen Richtung kommen mit einer einzigen Religion.

Der Chef der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft hat ja auch in einem Interview die Tage gesagt, dass der Staat sich nicht länger künstlich dumm stellen soll, wenn es um Taten von Ausländern geht. Ich hetze hier nicht, aber mich besorgt das schon. Vor allem wenn die Polizei selber schon solche Worte findet.




Junkrat schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> 
> stelle ihn einfach auf Igno und gut ist.




Top Einstellung, Meinung passt mir nicht. Lalalalala Ohren zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Der Stempel ändert nichts, aber wenn man einen Großteil seines Lebens in einem Land verbracht hat (davon gehe ich aus, da von einem Deutsch-Iraner gesprochen wurde), prägt das einen im Normalfall (!) schon. Von "der kommt von da hinten" zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich vermessen,



aber aber - Bayern.? 




Two-Face schrieb:


> So weit würde ich nicht gehen, aber N24 als seriöse Informationsquelle zu bezeichnen wäre ebenfalls stark übertrieben.



Je nach Programm ist "Hetz" durchaus gerechtfertigt. Natürlich sendet Springer nicht rund um die Uhr Flames, sondern füllt das Programm mit inhaltslosen US-Army-Werbeklipps und Märchenfilmen, aber was ich so an ""News"" mitbekomme ist eben BILD-Niveau.




MOD6699 schrieb:


> Gibt schon die ersten Meldungen das den Amokläufer von winnenden verehrt haben soll und "killerspiele" gespielt haben soll...



Naja: Da die Mehrheit der unter 60 Jährigen zumindest gelegentlich "killerspiele" spielen dürfte und es keine Amokrollatorfahrt war, kann man so eine Meldung ja mal versuchen. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sie zwar irrelevant, aber richtig - und irrelevantes Zeug haben die Leute ja am liebsten in ihren Nachrichten (siehe denn allgegenwertigen Fokus auf Herkunft, Nationalität, Religion,... bei so ziemlich allem)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was der Täter da in München getan hat kann man sowohl als Amoklauf als auch unterTerror einordnen. Terror heißt ja nicht zwingend das er politische Ziele, wie im Namen des IS "Ungläubige zu töten", damit verfolgen will, schließlich heißt es ja durchaus auch bei anderen Dingen jemand "terrorisieren".



Seit knapp 15 Jahren gibt es zwar keine brauchbare Definition von Terrorismus mehr, aber davor wurde der Begriff für Taten verwendet, die über ihren eigentliche Aktionsradius hinaus Angst verbreiten sollen, um ein bestimmtes (meist -nicht immer- politisches) Ziel zu erreichen. Zweck eines Terroraktes war/ist nicht die dabei angerichtete, vergleichsweise beschränkte Zerstörung, sondern die Angst davor, dass er sich "hier und jetzt" in einem wesentlich größeren Rahmen wiederholen könnte.
Amoklauf und Terror hätten sich demnach gegenseitig ausgeschlossen, denn ein Amoklauf ist immer ein impulsiver Einzelfall ohne darüberhinausgehende Planung und ohne Wiederholungsgefahr.




Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur 2 Killerspielreihen.
> 
> 1.) Hitman
> 2.) Assasins Creed
> ...



GTA und Mafia beinhalten 100%ige Killer-Missionen im hier und jetzt und als "berufliche" Tätigkeit des Hauptcharaktes. So ziemlich jedes Fantasy- und Endzeit-Rollenspiel mit menschlichen Gegner ebenfalls. Jenseits davon wird es eine Definitionsfrage - ist Max Payne ein Killer oder nur ein Serienmörder? Killen Soldaten menschen oder "schalten sie nur Gegener aus"?




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nichts von dem. Nur sagen, dass es schon legitim ist, auf einen bestimmten Kreis besonders zu blicken, wenn von allen möglichen Terrororganisationen weltweit 66% aller Bluttaten aus einer einzigen Richtung kommen mit einer einzigen Religion.



Wenn du diverse größere Armeen nicht ebenfalls als "Terrorogranisationen" bezeichnen solltest, dann dürften "Terrororganisationen" nicht einmal 20% aller weltweiten Bluttaten ausmachen. Selbst der IS und mexikanische Drogenkartelle (deren Religionsgemeinschaft mir neu war, aber man lernt ja nie aus) töten meist nur dutzendweise und führen keine Luftschläge mit hunderten Toten durch.



> Top Einstellung, Meinung passt mir nicht. Lalalalala Ohren zu.



Volle Zustimmung.
Rassismus sollte man ignorieren.
Sondern bekämpfen.


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Top Einstellung, Meinung passt mir nicht. Lalalalala Ohren zu.



Einer, der wie Du solche fragwürdigen  Posts vom Stapel lässt im Bezug "zu den Genen" usw. - das korrekterweise auch gelöscht wurde, das sagt schon alles aus.

Igno ist das beste Mittel.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit knapp 15 Jahren gibt es zwar keine brauchbare Definition von Terrorismus mehr, aber davor wurde der Begriff für Taten verwendet, die über ihren eigentliche Aktionsradius hinaus Angst verbreiten sollen, um ein bestimmtes (meist -nicht immer- politisches) Ziel zu erreichen. Zweck eines Terroraktes war/ist nicht die dabei angerichtete, vergleichsweise beschränkte Zerstörung, sondern die Angst davor, dass er sich "hier und jetzt" in einem wesentlich größeren Rahmen wiederholen könnte.
> Amoklauf und Terror hätten sich demnach gegenseitig ausgeschlossen, denn ein Amoklauf ist immer ein impulsiver Einzelfall ohne darüberhinausgehende Planung und ohne Wiederholungsgefahr.


Ich denke die Hauptunterscheidung ist das Motiv und die angestrebte Wirkung.  Ein Amokläufer gibt der Gesellschaft die Schuld für seine Probleme und Kränkungen die er erfahren hat.  Er wählt zwar auch wie ein Terrorist nicht die "Verantwortlichen" direkt aus, sondern sucht sich irgendwelche  anderen Opfer welche nichts dafür können, aber sein Motiv ist eher Rache, das Ziel die Bestrafung der Gesellschaft. Bei einen Terroristen ist das Motiv manchmal auch Rache aber wohl eher das Ziel Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten. Und Terrortaten werden auch nicht von den selben Tätern wiederholt da sie oftmals ihren eigenen Tod mit in Kauf nehmen. Zumindest wenn es um islamistischen Terror geht. Bei IRA, RAF, NSU usw war das was anderes.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du diverse größere Armeen nicht ebenfalls als "Terrorogranisationen" bezeichnen solltest, dann dürften "Terrororganisationen" nicht einmal 20% aller weltweiten Bluttaten ausmachen. Selbst der IS und mexikanische Drogenkartelle (deren Religionsgemeinschaft mir neu war, aber man lernt ja nie aus) töten meist nur dutzendweise und führen keine Luftschläge mit hunderten Toten durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an, was du mit Armeen meinst. Unter allen "registrierten" Terrorakten machen islamische 66% aus. Luftschläge durchs beispielsweise US Militär sind keine Terrorakte. Da gab es vor 1-2 Jahren Artikel zu mit x Seiten langem Dokument, so fern ich mich richtig erinnere. Keine andere Organisation/Religion hat so viele Menschen auf dem Gewissen, wie die angesprochene. Bereits 2011 waren es über 270 Millionen Menschen und nicht "nur" dutzenweise hier und da. Dazu überall Verfolgungen von Minderheiten, von den 50 "Top" Staaten mit Verfolgungen sind 38 islamisch etc. das ist das, was man imo nicht einfach ignorieren sollte, die Zahlen sprechen Bände. 

Und dann wird man gerne in die rechte Ecke gedrängt, wenn man das anspricht. Das finde ich gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen.




Junkrat schrieb:


> Einer, der wie Du solche fragwürdigen  Posts vom Stapel lässt im Bezug "zu den Genen" usw. - das korrekterweise auch gelöscht wurde, das sagt schon alles aus.
> 
> Igno ist das beste Mittel.



Mentalität wäre das bessere Wort gewesen, habs direkt nach dem Aufstehen geschrieben. Seis drum, was ich meinte, war klar.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du mit Armeen meinst. Unter allen "registrierten" Terrorakten machen islamische 66% aus. Luftschläge durchs beispielsweise US Militär sind keine Terrorakte. Da gab es vor 1-2 Jahren Artikel zu mit x Seiten langem Dokument, so fern ich mich richtig erinnere. Keine andere Organisation/Religion hat so viele Menschen auf dem Gewissen, wie die angesprochene. Bereits 2011 waren es über 270 Millionen Menschen und nicht "nur" dutzenweise hier und da. Dazu überall Verfolgungen von Minderheiten, von den 50 "Top" Staaten mit Verfolgungen sind 38 islamisch etc. das ist das, was man imo nicht einfach ignorieren sollte, die Zahlen sprechen Bände.
> 
> Und dann wird man gerne in die rechte Ecke gedrängt, wenn man das anspricht. Das finde ich gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen.
> 
> ...


Und wenn dein Haus durch eine Hellfire zerbombt wird, weil "Terrorverdacht" bestand, siehst du das auch als Terror. 
Es ist immer eine Frage der Perspektive.

Und nein, es ist keine Mentalitätsfrage, und hat auch nichts mit den Genen zu tun.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das ist keine Frage der Perspektive. Terror hat das Ziel Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten und Bevölkerungen einzuschüchtern. US Militärs fliegen nicht Luftangriffe um da hinten Terror zu verbreiten. Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit der leidigen Nummer der ach so pösen Amerikaner, die da ja an allem Schuld haben. Die fliegen nicht seit hunderten Jahren Angriffe da hinten und kämpfen dort.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die fliegen nicht seit hunderten Jahren Angriffe da hinten und kämpfen dort.


...haben aber die Taliban ausgebildet, Saddam Hussein mit Waffen versorgt und was genau noch mal vor 13 Jahren gemacht?
Aber das sollte nicht Gegenstand dieses Themas sein.

Jedoch hoffe ich, dass das mit den "Genen" nicht ernst gemeint war.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber aber - Bayern.?


Was willst du mir damit sagen? Oder sollte das ein Witz sein und ich verstehe ihn nur nicht?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*

Nein, viel mehr die Mentalität, wie gesagt, gerade aufgestanden. 

Zum Thema Taliban und Ausbildung, kannst du das belegen ohne Verschwörungsseiten aus dem Internet?
Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht alles immer goldrichtig gewesen, aber da stehen ein paar Jahre hunderten gegenüber. Das fällt doch kaum bis gar nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Operation Cyclone – Wikipedia
Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage der Perspektive. Terror hat das Ziel Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten und Bevölkerungen einzuschüchtern. US Militärs fliegen nicht Luftangriffe um da hinten Terror zu verbreiten. Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit der leidigen Nummer der ach so pösen Amerikaner, die da ja an allem Schuld haben. Die fliegen nicht seit hunderten Jahren Angriffe da hinten und kämpfen dort.



Doch. Wenn dir dein Haus zerschossen wird, aus heiterem Himmel und du Familienmitglieder verlierst ist es für dich irrelevant ob ein paar schlaue Menschen Terror irgendwie anders definieren. 
Wenn sie bewusst Kollateralschäden in Kauf nehmen, ist das kein Terror an der Bevölkerung dort? 
An der Instabilität in der Region, ganz besonders im Irak, haben die Amerikaner die Finger extrem im Spiel, vir allem in den letzten 30-40 Jahren. Willst du das leugnen?

Und dein Mentalitätsproblem beweist du wie? Mit 66% von deiner tollen Website? 
Oder einfach nur ein Vorurteil, bzw Islamophobie? Ansonsten bescheinigt man über einer Milliarde Menschen kein Mentalitätsproblem. 
Du magst ja Prozentzahlen oder? Wie oft sind denn andere Muslime Opfer von Terroristen? Gerade sind ja in Kabul wieder dutzende Menschen gestorben durch ein Attentat. Aber dem widmen die Zeitungen halt ein kleines Eck irgendwo.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juli 2016)

*Schiesserei in München*

Was heißt leugnen. Sicher trägt das auch dazu im Moment bei, die gleichen Probleme gab es aber hunderte Jahre vorher auch schon. Es war kein Auslöser oder ähnliches. 270 Millionen ( Edit: Stand 2014 über 300 Millionen ) Todesopfer, um das noch mal zu betonen. Da sind die ezwas über 20.000 zivilen Todesopfer durch den Krieg von 2003 - 2016 Peanuts gegen. 

Ob die das da hinter als Terror empfinden kannst du ja von hier aus gar nicht beurteilen. Ich kenne Leute, die dort im Einsatz waren und die wurden mit offenen Armen empfangen und mit Geschenken überschüttet. Krieg hat immer zivile Opfer zu beklagen, leider.

Kabul war bei Twitter und in den Nachrichten unter "trending" an erster Stelle heute. Ich rede doch von allen Opfern, natürlich auch Muslime. Die 66% sind auch nicht von einer tollen Seite sondern aus dem globalen Terrorismus Index.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was heißt leugnen. Sicher trägt das auch dazu im Moment bei, die gleichen Probleme gab es aber hunderte Jahre vorher auch schon. Es war kein Auslöser oder ähnliches. 270 Millionen ( Edit: Stand 2014 über 300 Millionen ) Todesopfer, um das noch mal zu betonen. Da sind die ezwas über 20.000 zivilen Todesopfer durch den Krieg von 2003 - 2016 Peanuts gegen.


Im Moment? Wenn 30-40 "im Moment" sind, ok. 
20.000 zivile Todesopfer, 20.000 Familienmitglieder die gestorben sind, und ein Vielfaches an Angehörigen die den Amis dadurch sicher sehr freundlich gesinnt sind. Peanuts ja, im Vergleich, und wenn man einfach nur kurzfristig denkt. 
Der Schaden, der dort angerichtet wurde, hat den Aufstieg des IS in der Form erst möglich gemacht. Aber daran ist sicher die Mentalität schuld oder?  
Woher nimmst du eigentlich die Zahlen? Wer rechnet da wie weit zurück und auf welcher Quellenbasis? 
Wie viele Tote gab es in Europa durch Kriege? Soll ich dir bis in die Antike zurückgehen und zusammenrechnen? Nur redest du da nicht von einem "Mentalitätsproblem", komisch. 
Auch redest du da immer von dieser "Region", als ob Krieg oder Extremismus lokal auf diesen Bereich konzentriert wären, und als ob Europa da schon so viel weiter wäre. Balkankriege? Ukraine? Und der Zweite Weltkrieg ist auch erst 70 Jahre her. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ob die das da hinter als Terror empfinden kannst du ja von hier aus gar nicht beurteilen. Ich kenne Leute, die dort im Einsatz waren und die wurden mit offenen Armen empfangen und mit Geschenken überschüttet. Krieg hat immer zivile Opfer zu beklagen, leider.


Nein, natürlich nicht. Wenn jemand ohne Vorwarnung dein Heim zerbombt wirst du sicher am nächsten Tag die amerikanische Flagge hissen und Star-Sprangled Banner singen. Nein, die empfinden das sicher nicht als Terror. Soll ich die Wikipedia-Definition bemühen? 
Die Amerikaner woll(t)en die Einheimischen auch gefügig machen. Sagt niemand offensichtlich, aber es ist und bleibt trotzdem dasselbe. 
Im Irak? Da haben die Amerikaner den Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht hinter sich gehabt, entgegen ihrer Erwartungen. Auch in Afghanistan sind die Bewohner zurecht auch misstrauisch geblieben. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kabul war bei Twitter und in den Nachrichten unter "trending" an erster Stelle heute. Ich rede doch von allen Opfern, natürlich auch Muslime. Die 66% sind auch nicht von einer tollen Seite sondern aus dem globalen Terrorismus Index.


Nochmal: Wer ist die größte Opfergruppe von extremistischen bzw fundamentalistischen Terroranschlägen? Deutsche? Franzosen? Amerikaner? Katholiken? Buddhisten? Oder vielleicht doch Muslime? Frag mal deinen Index, der wird es dir schon beantworten oder? 
Und du schmeißt alle in einen Topf und siehst ein "Mentalitätsproblem". Leider kann ein Augenarzt so eine Sichtweise nicht korrigieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und Terrortaten werden auch nicht von den selben Tätern wiederholt da sie oftmals ihren eigenen Tod mit in Kauf nehmen. Zumindest wenn es um islamistischen Terror geht. Bei IRA, RAF, NSU usw war das was anderes.



? Was hat das mit der Differenzierung zu tun? Die Möglichkeit eines weiteren Terroraktes besteht solange, wie die ihn auslösende Organisation gibt, unahängig vom Schicksal des jeweiligen Täters. Deswegen kann ein Terroranschlag eine potentiell überall bestehende Gefahr veranschaulichen und damit Angst auslösen.
Hinter einem Amoklauf gibt es dagegen Organisation und als impulsiver Akteur geht der Amokläufer nicht einmal theoretisch davon aus, dass er die Aktion später wiederholen könnte. Amokläufe haben damit kein Angstpotential in der Zukunft und sind somit auch ungeeignet, Entscheidungen gemäß eines bestimmten Täterziels zu beeinflussen, im Gegensatz zu Terrorakten.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du mit Armeen meinst. Unter allen "registrierten" Terrorakten machen islamische 66% aus.



Das Frage ich dich. Du sparchst von "66% aller Bluttaten" geredet, was in Anbetracht der enorm hohen Zahl von Kriegsopfern wohl nur große Armeen beschreiben kann, die ebenjene verursachen.

Jetzt wechselst du auf einmal das Thema und wirfst die gleiche Zahl als Aussage über Terrorakte in die Welt - weswegen ich mal ganz Konkret nach der Quelle dieser und weiterer von dir verbreiteten Würfelzahlen frage?



> Und dann wird man gerne in die rechte Ecke gedrängt, wenn man das anspricht. Das finde ich gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen.



Ich finde es auch zum kotzen, wenn jemand Rassenideologien verbreitet, aber das du damit in die rechte Ecke gestellt wird, sollte dich nun wirklich nicht wundern 



> Mentalität wäre das bessere Wort gewesen, habs direkt nach dem Aufstehen geschrieben. Seis drum, was ich meinte, war klar.



Nichtgenetische Vererbung von Mentalität, soso.
Verbrennt die Lehrbibliotheken, alles Wissen über Fortpflanzung muss neu geschrieben werden.




DerLachs schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? Oder sollte das ein Witz sein und ich verstehe ihn nur nicht?



Die Assoziation "da hinten" alias am Arsch der Welt und "Bayern" hatte gewisse humoristische Intentionen, ja. Wie jeder wissen sollte, der sich schon einmal nördlich der Grenze zu Süddeutschland aufgehalten hat. (Also je nach regionaler Definition nördlich des Mains, der Mittelgebirge, der Elbe oder des Nord-Ostseekanals )


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



> *Woher hatte er die Waffe - und wieso konnte er schießen?*
> 
> Die  Ermittler gehen davon aus, dass der Schüler die Pistole, eine Glock  Kaliber 9 Millimeter, illegal besaß, denn die Seriennummer war  weggeschliffen. Wie oft er abgedrückt hat: noch offen.
> Er hatte  noch 300 Schuss Munition im Rucksack dabei. "Wir können nicht sagen, wie  oft der Täter geschossen hat. Genauso wenig können wir sagen, ob er ein  geübter Schütze war".
> ...



Wäre doch wirklich mal interessant wie ein 18 Jähriger an eine unregistrierte (Seriennummer weggeschliffen) 9mm Glock mit über 300 Schuss Munition kommt...

Gehörte die Waffe den Eltern, wen ja woher hatten die sie und wofür hatten sie die?
Wen er sich die Waffe selbst besorgt hat, von wem hatte er sie und vor allem woher hatte er das Geld für den Erwerb so einer Waffe?
Wie konnten die Eltern nicht mitbekommen das ihr schwer depressiver Sohn, der bei ihnen in der Wohnung lebte, eine scharfe Waffe mit einem Rucksack voller Munition hatte?

Das wären doch mal Fragen auf die ich gerne mal Antworten von offzieller Seite hätte...


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich habe jetzt nicht ganzen Thread gelesen, aber rufen hier einige Leute allen Ernstes zu Selbstjustiz auf?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre doch wirklich mal interessant wie ein 18 Jähriger an eine unregistrierte (Seriennummer weggeschliffen) 9mm Glock mit über 300 Schuss Munition kommt...
> 
> Gehörte die Waffe den Eltern, wen ja woher hatten die sie und wofür hatten sie die?
> Wen er sich die Waffe selbst besorgt hat, von wem hatte er sie und vor allem woher hatte er das Geld für den Erwerb so einer Waffe?
> ...


Bitte was? Was können die Eltern dafür? 
Sollen sie ständig sein Zimmer durchsuchen? 300 Schuss 9mm und ne Glock kann man bequem in einer Schuhschachtel unterbringen. Und solange die Eltern keinen konkreten Verdacht haben (wer rechnet als Elternteil bitte mit so etwas?), geht man auch nicht davon aus dass der Sohn 300 Schuss und ne Glock daheim hat, falls er sie je mit nach Hause genommen hat. 

Eine Glock bekommt man schon auf dem Schwarzmarkt, oder jemand hat sie ihm gekauft. Eine Glock 17 (ich gehe mal vom gängigsten Modell aus) kostet neu je nach Shop zwischen 700 und 800 €. Gebraucht sind die Preise ja geringer, und ich weiß nicht wie die Waffengesetze in sagen wir mal Tschechien oder der Slowakei sind, allerdings sind diese viel liberaler als beispielsweise in Deutschland. 
Munition bekommt man noch einfacher, die kann man aus vielen Quellen bekommen, und theoretisch könnte man sie auch zurückverfolgen, denn so eine Art Seriennummer ist im Boden der Hülse eingeprägt. 
Eine Glock bekommt man verhältnismäßig leicht, sie ist nicht unbedingt teuer (gibts aber auch weit billigere Pistolen), leicht, und gut zu verstecken. Die Munition bekommt man noch einfacher, und die ist wirklich spottbillig, vor allem die 9mm Para bekommt man hinterhergeschmissen. 
Und wenn man lange genug in Foren unterwegs ist, kommt man sicher an jemanden, der jemanden kennt der irgendwo Munition herbekommt. Das können Altbestände von Schüzenvereinen sein, aus der Armee, oder jemand hat sie einfach mal gekauft und hat keine Verwendung mehr dafür. 
1000 Stück 9mm Para kosten je nach Shop etwas über 200€, neu. 
Ausgeliefert werden sie meist in 50 Stück pro Packung, und so eine Packung ist ziemlich klein. Da könnte man ein tausend im Rucksack herumtragen und niemand würde etwas merken.

Von wem er sie hat kann man auch nur zurückverfolgen, wenn es irgendwelche unverschlüsselte Kommunikation im Internet gab. Wenn nur die Kontaktaufnahme übers Internet stattgefunden hat, wird man dem ehemaligen Besitzer nichts nachweisen können, sofern keine DNA-Spuren gefunden werden.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Was hat das mit der Differenzierung zu tun? Die Möglichkeit eines weiteren Terroraktes besteht solange, wie die ihn auslösende Organisation gibt, unahängig vom Schicksal des jeweiligen Täters. Deswegen kann ein Terroranschlag eine potentiell überall bestehende Gefahr veranschaulichen und damit Angst auslösen.
> Hinter einem Amoklauf gibt es dagegen Organisation und als impulsiver Akteur geht der Amokläufer nicht einmal theoretisch davon aus, dass er die Aktion später wiederholen könnte. Amokläufe haben damit kein Angstpotential in der Zukunft und sind somit auch ungeeignet, Entscheidungen gemäß eines bestimmten Täterziels zu beeinflussen, im Gegensatz zu Terrorakten.


Die Organisation ja. Ich hatte jetzt die Täter verglichen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ausgeliefert werden sie meist in 50 Stück pro Packung, und so eine Packung ist ziemlich klein. Da könnte man ein tausend im Rucksack herumtragen und niemand würde etwas merken.



Wie gesagt, ich war beim Bund.
Eine Waffe ist zwar schon schwer, aber das geht noch, was schwer ist, ist Munition. Eine Kiste mit Munition kannst du alleine gar nicht tragen.
Also nicht tausend im Rucksack.


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war beim Bund.
> Eine Waffe ist zwar schon schwer, aber das geht noch, was schwer ist, ist Munition. Eine Kiste mit Munition kannst du alleine gar nicht tragen.
> Also nicht tausend im Rucksack.




 korrekt, wobei viele das Gewicht einer Waffe unterschätzen und wie sich diese beim Schießen verhält, ich hab mit allem geschossen was Bund damals hatte Pistole, G3, MG3 und Uzi.  Selbst mit Übung ist es nicht so leicht wie manche denken.

 Deshalb ist der Killerspiel Vergleich so was von dämlich, man lernt definitiv nicht im Spiel wie man eine Waffe bedient, eher lernt ihr in Need for speed das Autofahren.
Die frage ist somit auch wo der Amokläufer das schießen  gelernt hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnre war einer der letzten Amokläufer im Schützenverein und vom anderen der Vater


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Genau! Die meisten Amokläufe in westlichen Ländern wurden mit Schusswaffen begangen (schätze mal 98%). Da sollten sich die Politiker mal Gedanken drüber machen.
Und wer gut Shooter spielt, kann noch lange nicht mit Waffen umgehen, geschweige denn gut schiessen!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Was können die Eltern dafür?



Kann ich dir sagen was die Eltern ggf. dafür könnten. 

Zum einen, sofern die Waffe den Eltern gehört hätte wären sie dafür verantwortlich das diese Geschehnisse überhaupt so passiert sind, weil sie im Besitz einer illegal erworbenen Waffe waren an die der tief depressive Sohn auch noch ran gekommen wäre.
In diesem Fall hätten also die Eltern erhebliche Schuld am Tot von 10 Menschen und vielen Verletzten!

Wen der Sohn sich die Waffe besorgt hat und die Eltern das nicht wussten bliebe immer noch zu klären ob es nicht deutliche Anzeichen dafür gab was ihr Sohn da vollzogen hat, schließlich beschließt niemand so eine Tat total spontan und wie schon im Fall anderer Täter festgestellt wurde gab es meistens im Vorfeld zimlich deutliche Anzeichen dafür das sowas passieren wird, oft wurde sowas sogar vom Täter selbst vorher in irgend einer Form angekündigt.

Als Eltern sollte man da doch mal irgendwie hellhörig werden, sollte es solche Anzeichen gegeben haben, und ja ggf. auch mal zur Sicherheit mal das Zimmer des stark depressiven Sohns durchsuchen und Äußerungen nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Haben vergangene Taten ja auch schon zur genüge gezeigt das solche Taten schnell mal Realität werden können.

Natürlich wäre es auch möglich das es für die Eltern wirklich keine Anzeichen im Vorfeld gab und sie wirklich nichts von der Waffe wussten, aber, bei allem Respekt dafür das auch die Eltern des Täters ein Kind verloren haben, sowas muss halt in einem Rechtsstaat geklärt werden und nicht schon im Vorfeld wie durch einen De Maizere  mit einseitiger irreführender Schuldsuche bei "Killerspielen", oder dergleichen übergangen werden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Er hat sie wohl im Darknet bestellt. Ist eine wieder scharf gemachte Theaterwaffe gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



poiu schrieb:


> korrekt, wobei viele das Gewicht einer Waffe unterschätzen und wie sich diese beim Schießen verhält, ich hab mit allem geschossen was Bund damals hatte Pistole, G3, MG3 und Uzi.  Selbst mit Übung ist es nicht so leicht wie manche denken.
> 
> Deshalb ist der Killerspiel Vergleich so was von dämlich, man lernt definitiv nicht im Spiel wie man eine Waffe bedient, eher lernt ihr in Need for speed das Autofahren.
> Die frage ist somit auch wo der Amokläufer das schießen  gelernt hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnre war einer der letzten Amokläufer im Schützenverein und vom anderen der Vater



Eine geladene Waffe müsste so um 2kg schwer sein, je nach Modell.
Die musst du erst mal lange am ausgesreckten Arm halten können. 
Mir ist die Uzi beim Schießen auseinander gefallen. 
die war von Anfang an so klapperig. 
Scharfschützengewehr fand ich aber heftig. Was für eine unfassbare Durchschlagskraft die Dinger haben. 
Gilt auch für ein Schnellfeuergewehr. Immer wieder lustig, wie man sich hinter Autotüren verstecken kann -- das geht nur im Film. 

Viele halten eine Waffe sowieso falsch. Also nicht so halten wie im Gangster Rap Video sondern korrekt anfassen. Schnell kann sonst der Schlitten den Handrücken beim Durchladen verletzen oder einem fliegen die Hülsen ins Gesicht.
Abgesehen davon musst du die Waffe immer sauber halten. Ladehemmung kann sonst schnell passieren, wenn die angerostet ist oder so.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine geladene Waffe müsste so um 2kg schwer sein, je nach Modell.



Die Glock müsste mit 33er Magazin geladen so bei etwas über 1Kilo sein wenn man Wiki glauben mag, also die Tatwaffe ist nicht soo schwer.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Eine Glock ist auch eine billig Waffe. 
Und je nach dem, was das für Munition war, die er hatte.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Hier mal zum Nachlesen, für alle die es interessiert zum Thema Terrorismus weltweit:

http://economicsandpeace.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Global-Peace-Index-Report-2015_0.pdf

Ansonsten sind mir hier manche Aussagen einfach zu blöd, ganz ehrlich. Das sind Aussagen drunter, die gerade im deutschen Raum typisch sind und man auch so haargenau so auf sämtlichen Seiten, die sich Verschwörungstheorien verschrieben haben, gerade wenn es um den Irakkrieg geht, liest. Ich habe gerade mal nach Aussagen hier gegooglet und lande direkt auf Seiten wie "Propagandafront" etc.. Sorry, das ist mir einfach zu dumm. Vor allem, wenn ich auf den Terrorismus Index verweise und allen ernstes noch gefragt wird, wer da wie rechnet.


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist die Uzi beim Schießen auseinander gefallen.
> die war von Anfang an so klapperig.



erst beim Schießen xD was für ein Schrott das doch war, da muss aber viel Filz gewesen sein beim Einkauf.


> Scharfschützengewehr fand ich aber heftig. Was für eine unfassbare Durchschlagskraft die Dinger haben.
> Gilt auch für ein Schnellfeuergewehr. Immer wieder lustig, wie man sich hinter Autotüren verstecken kann -- das geht nur im Film.



 Nie gesehene war bei EloKa Einheit, wir hatten im Lager nenn G36 und ich glaube paar Kalaschnikows zum anschauen.



> Viele halten eine Waffe sowieso falsch. Also nicht so halten wie im Gangster Rap Video sondern korrekt anfassen. Schnell kann sonst der Schlitten den Handrücken beim Durchladen verletzen oder einem fliegen die Hülsen ins Gesicht.



Ach nicht nur das bei mir hat sich ein U Anwärter die Haut zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger weg geschossen. Auch sonst wie viele Unfälle mit Waffen passieren gelangt kaum an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das sind Aussagen drunter, die gerade im deutschen Raum typisch sind und man auch so haargenau so auf sämtlichen Seiten, die sich Verschwörungstheorien verschrieben haben, gerade wenn es um den Irakkrieg geht, liest.


Wo denn? Welche Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Schon wieder Attacke mit Stichwaffe im Zug.

Zugstrecke Hamburg-Bremen: 22-Jahriger geht mit Messer auf Zuggaste los - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



poiu schrieb:


> Ach nicht nur das bei mir hat sich ein U Anwärter die Haut zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger weg geschossen. Auch sonst wie viele Unfälle mit Waffen passieren gelangt kaum an die Öffentlichkeit.



Ja, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Typen von Schützenvereinen weniger Zehen oder Finger als andere haben. 



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schon wieder Attacke mit Stichwaffe im Zug.
> 
> Zugstrecke Hamburg-Bremen: 22-Jahriger geht mit Messer auf Zuggaste los - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem Würzburger.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine geladene Waffe müsste so um 2kg schwer sein, je nach Modell.
> Die musst du erst mal lange am ausgesreckten Arm halten können.


Bei der Tatwaffe handelt es sich um eine Glock 17, die hat keine 2kg. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Glock ist auch eine billig Waffe.
> Und je nach dem, was das für Munition war, die er hatte.


9mm Parabellum, was anderes verschießt er nicht mit einer G17. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war beim Bund.
> Eine Waffe ist zwar schon schwer, aber das geht noch, was schwer ist, ist Munition. Eine Kiste mit Munition kannst du alleine gar nicht tragen.
> Also nicht tausend im Rucksack.


Wetten dass man 1000 Schuss 9mm ganz bequem im Rucksack mit sich herumtragen kann? Eine Patrone wiegt nämlich irgendwas zwischen 10 und 13 Gramm, und jetzt rechne großzügig mit 13 Gramm, macht gut 13 kg. 
Platzmäßig geht es sich definitiv auch aus. Nochmal, wir reden nicht von 7,62mm oder 12,7mm, sondern von 9mm Patronen. 



poiu schrieb:


> korrekt, wobei viele das Gewicht einer Waffe unterschätzen und wie sich diese beim Schießen verhält, ich hab mit allem geschossen was Bund damals hatte Pistole, G3, MG3 und Uzi. Selbst mit Übung ist es nicht so leicht wie manche denken.
> 
> Deshalb ist der Killerspiel Vergleich so was von dämlich, man lernt definitiv nicht im Spiel wie man eine Waffe bedient, eher lernt ihr in Need for speed das Autofahren.
> Die frage ist somit auch wo der Amokläufer das schießen gelernt hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnre war einer der letzten Amokläufer im Schützenverein und vom anderen der Vater



Ganz ehrlich, mit einer Glock zu schießen ist einfach. Der Täter hat nicht das Ziel mit jedem Schuss zu treffen, und wenn man vor sich eine Menschenmenge hat, dann trifft man mit einer Glock 17 und deren 17/19 Schuss (je nach Magazingröße) auch. 
Eine Bedienungsanleitung für die Waffe bekommt man im Internet, daran ist nichts verwerflich, und sonstige Handhabung kann man auch googeln. Will man mit der G17 schießen, braucht man an der Waffe maximal 3 Dinge bewegen. 
1.) Abzug 
2.) Den Schlitten nach hinten ziehen und loslassen, wenn man laden will. 
3.) Den Schlittenfanghebel
Mehr nicht. 
Und sei froh das er anscheinend nicht wirklich ausgebildet war, sonst hätte er mehr getroffen. Der Täter hatte mehrere Menschen als Ziel, da feuert man einfach grob in die Richtung, vor allem auf kurzer Distanz. Ein ausgebildeter Schütze hätte da mehr getroffen. Der Rückstoß ist für nahezu jeden bewältigbar, schließlich ist und bleibt es nur eine 9mm.



Threshold schrieb:


> Viele halten eine Waffe sowieso falsch. Also nicht so halten wie im Gangster Rap Video sondern korrekt anfassen. Schnell kann sonst der Schlitten den Handrücken beim Durchladen verletzen oder einem fliegen die Hülsen ins Gesicht.
> Abgesehen davon musst du die Waffe immer sauber halten. Ladehemmung kann sonst schnell passieren, wenn die angerostet ist oder so.


Die Hülsen fliegen bei der Glock nach rechts weg, und da er die Waffe nicht mit einem Kolben in der Schulter einsetzen kann, fliegen die ihm nicht ins Gesicht. 
Ich kann eine Glock auch kopfüber verschießen, solange die Hülse ausgeworfen werden kann, kommt es da zu keiner Hemmung. Bei der Glock gibts da weniger Problem, da  die Waffe kein Gasdrucklader ist, wie viele Sturmgewehre, sondern ein Rückstoßlader. Dazu sind die Bauteile sehr robust und nicht filigran, da macht etwas Rost nichts. 
Auseinandernehmen und mit einem öligen Fetzen putzen, mehr brauchst du nicht. Ist keine Raketenwissenschaft eine Glock zu warten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schon wieder Attacke mit Stichwaffe im Zug.
> 
> Zugstrecke Hamburg-Bremen: 22-Jahriger geht mit Messer auf Zuggaste los - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Asylbewerber hackt in der Innenstadt mit Machete auf Menschen ein.

Reutlingen: Macheten-Angriff - offenbar eine Tote und Verletzte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Asylbewerber hackt in der Innenstadt mich Machete auf Menschen ein.
> 
> Reutlingen: Macheten-Angriff - offenbar eine Tote und Verletzte - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Tja, das wäre wohl ein Paradebeispiel für einen Amoklauf. Es kommt zum Streit und spontan fängt er dann an die Frau und umstehende Passanten zu attackieren...

Trotz allem, wie schlim dieser Vorfall auch ist, bei folgender Stelle kam ich irgendwie wieder nicht drum herrum mich zu fragen ob die Info, das die Zeugen die vor Ort waren Pokemon Go gepsielt haben, jetzt wirklich wichtig war...
Naja, Hauptsache Spiegel hat es mal erwähnt nicht. 
Wären die Zeugen auf dem Weg zu Karls Kneipe gewesen, ich möchte fast schon wetten, der Spiegel hätte das nicht erwähnt...



> "Ich war mit meinen Kumpels Richtung Innenstadt unterwegs,* wir haben  Pokemon Go gespielt.* Gerade als wir die Straße überqueren wollten, wurde  es gegenüber vor einer Dönerbude laut", erzählt der 19-Jährige.



So aber gibts vieleicht noch ein paar extra klicks, weil Pokemon Go drin vorkommt...


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Darf man eigentlich als Bürger /Zivilist jemanden anfahren um ihn vor einer weiteren Tat abzuhalten? Wenn andere Menschen gefährdet sind?


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich weiß nicht mal, was Pokemon Go ist, aber scheint irgendwie ne ganz tolle Sache zu sein (für Kinder bis 12 Jahre :p ). Aber was viel wichtiger ist, in den Nachrichten haben sie gesagt, dass die Vorkommnisse der letzten 10 Tage - Nizza, Würzburg, München und Türkei - normalerweise verteilt auf ein Jahr passieren. Und dass viele Menschen erschöpft sind und unsicherer werden. Und es scheint mit den ungewohnten Schreckensmeldungen irgendwie nicht aufzuhören. Krieg ich einen Kopfschuss, wenn ich ins Einkaufszrentrum gehe? Werde ich mit Stichwaffen oder Hiebwaffen angegriffen, wenn ich im Zug sitze?  Werde ich mutwillig überfahren, wenn ich an der Alster flaniere? Die Antwort lautet natürlich nein, aber ausschließen kann man es nicht. Europa scheint zur Zeit besonders verrückt zu spielen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Europa scheint zur Zeit besonders verrückt zu spielen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.


 Der Rest der Welt ist doch auch nicht viel besser, eigentlich spielt die ganze Welt verrückt und das seit Jahren, man kann nur hoffen das es bald besser wird.


----------



## CranberryPie (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Rest der Welt ist doch auch nicht viel besser, eigentlich spielt die ganze Welt verrückt und das seit Jahren, man kann nur hoffen das es bald besser wird.


Wir schaffen das!


----------



## JaniZz (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich als Bürger /Zivilist jemanden anfahren um ihn vor einer weiteren Tat abzuhalten? Wenn andere Menschen gefährdet sind?


Das gleiche habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt. 

Wenn der Typ an eine Straße steht und er anfängt da Rum zu ballern. 

Einfach drauf halten und platt machen. 

Aber dafür dass du 9 Menschen das Leben gerettet hättest,  gehst du bestimmt als Dank noch in den Knast. 

Schwierige Situation...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Das gleiche habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt.
> Wenn der Typ an eine Straße steht und er anfängt da Rum zu ballern.
> Einfach drauf halten und platt machen.
> Aber dafür dass du 9 Menschen das Leben gerettet hättest,  gehst du bestimmt als Dank noch in den Knast.
> Schwierige Situation...


Ja, denn schließlich hast du auch einen Menschen ermordet. Es kann nämlich nicht das Ziel eines Staates sein, Selbstjustiz zu goutieren, auch wenn es in dem Fall vielleicht sinnvoll war. 




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Rest der Welt ist doch auch nicht viel besser, eigentlich spielt die ganze Welt verrückt und das seit Jahren, man kann nur hoffen das es bald besser wird.


Früher gab es sowas ja nicht, stimmt.


----------



## -Ultima- (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

*Bayern, Ansbach: Schwere Explosion in der Innenstadt*


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, denn schließlich hast du auch einen Menschen ermordet. Es kann nämlich nicht das Ziel eines Staates sein, Selbstjustiz zu goutieren, auch wenn es in dem Fall vielleicht sinnvoll war.
> 
> Früher gab es sowas ja nicht, stimmt.



Ich sagte doch, seit Jahren, hätte wohl schreiben sollen seit Tausenden von Jahren?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ja, alles ganz normal.

Bayern: Sprengsatz in Ansbacher Innenstadt - ein Toter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> *Bayern, Ansbach: Schwere Explosion in der Innenstadt*


Krimineller, syrischer "Flüchtling" verübt Selbstmordattentat in bayrischer Kleinstadt. 

Danke, Merkel! 
#RefugeesWelcome #Wirschaffendas


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Schwer depressivem, abgelehnten Asylsuchenden(warum wird eigentlich einem Syrer das Asyl verweigert?) gelingt der x. Selbstmordversuch. 
Ansbach explosion: Syrian asylum seeker killed by own bomb - BBC News


----------



## Rolk (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Selbstmörder versuchen typischerweise nicht noch möglichst viele andere mit in den Tod zu reissen...


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Danke, Merkel!
> #RefugeesWelcome #Wirschaffendas



Es war von Anfang an klar, dass sowas passiert. Wenn man eine Million oder mehr Flüchtlinge rein lässt, sind statistisch ein paar (viele) von solchen Terroristen dabei. Aber so sehr ich unsere korrupte Mutti auch verachte, was hätte sie tun sollen als die Leute ihre Kinder über den Stacheldraht geworfen haben? Zurückwerfen? Was man ihr wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie unvorbereitet war, obwohl sich die Flüchtlingswelle seit Jahren angekündigt hat und sie gewarnt wurde. Dadurch wurden viele nicht registriert, und das wird noch zum Problem werden.

Edit: Killerspiel-Debatte: Einfach mal durchatmen. Alle. - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Rolk schrieb:


> Selbstmörder versuchen typischerweise nicht noch möglichst viele andere mit in den Tod zu reissen...



Nicht ganz richtig.
Man beachte GermanwingsAbsturz im den Alpen.
Da ging es aber um einen "glanzvollen"Abgang und der Pilot hatte massivst psychische Probleme.  Was es natürlich nicht besser macht, oder entschuldigt. 

Ich denke der Attentäter hatte keine islamische Intention. Eher Hass auf Deutschland, weil er abgeschoben werden soll und nur noch geduldet hier ist. Dabei ist er kriminell gewesen und mit recht hat er kein Recht auf Asyl.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Attentäter hatte keine islamische Intention. Eher Hass auf Deutschland, weil er abgeschoben werden soll und nur noch geduldet hier ist. Dabei ist er kriminell gewesen und mit recht hat er kein Recht auf Asyl.



Ich würde das nicht Hass nennen.
Eher Verzweiflung.
Selbsttötung bedeutet immer, dass die Verzweiflung sehr groß sein muss, wenn das der einzige noch verbliebene Ausweg ist.
Dem Mann hätte geholfen werden können. Wieso wurde sein Antrag überhaut abgelehnt? Jeder Syrer kriegt Asyl, so wie ich das mal im letzten Jahr mitbekommen hatte.
Auch hier hat eher die Gesellschaft versagt. Gerade auch deswegen, weil ja offenbar bekannt war, dass er psychische Probleme hatte.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Klar, jetzt ist wieder die ominöse "Gesellschaft" schuld, das ist so praktisch, so ungreifbar und vage. Irgendwie sind halt alle verantwortlich, aber niemand so richtig, am wenigsten natürlich der Täter.

Vielleicht würde sein Antrag ja abgelehnt, weil er kriminell war? Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, da dies unerwartet konsequent wäre, aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde sein Antrag ja abgelehnt, weil er kriminell war? Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, da dies unerwartet konsequent wäre, aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.



Aha, du hoffst also, dass er kriminell war?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Also ich finde es schon krass: innerhalb einer Woche  4 Terroranschläge/Amokläufe. Wobei bei einen wirklich sicher war das es ein Amoklauf war, bei denen anderen, zumindest bei zweien nicht. Aber ist auch egal mit den Definitionen/Abgrenzungen, es ist schon sehr erschreckend und schlimm.
Ich will nicht wissen was noch so alles kommt...


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich verweise an der Stelle nochmal darauf: Amoklauf in München - Täter, Opfer, Medien | Deutschlandfunk
Insbesondere ab dem Punkt "_Amokläufer suchen offene Bühne_":


> [...]
> Journalisten haben eine große Verantwortung – aber auch die Nutzer im Netz, die Meldungen und Bilder weiterverbreiten, möglicherweise sogar selbst am Tatort mit ihrem Handy filmen. Die Verantwortung ist groß, nicht nur weil Spekulationen ins Kraut schießen und Falschmeldungen verbreitet werden können. Sondern auch, weil diese Berichterstattung potenzielle Amokläufer animiert. [...] Amokläufer – und darin unterscheiden sie sich möglicherweise nicht so sehr von Selbstmordattentätern – suchten die öffentliche Bühne, den medialen Thron:
> [...]
> Ein Terrorakt oder ein Amoklauf – die mediale Aufmerksamkeit ist in jedem Fall enorm. Für die Täter sei es eine Genugtuung zu wissen, dass nach ihrem Tod ihr Gesicht, ihr Name, vielleicht sogar ihre Wohnung und Details aus ihrem Leben in den Medien gezeigt würden, im Internet für alle Zeiten verfügbar seien. Sie machten sich so unsterblich – und das wiederum animiere Nachahmer, [...]


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Da drauf hat man gestern auch schon in der Sondersendung von "Hart aber fair" angesprochen.
Die Medien müssen aber darüber berichten, das ist denen ihr Auftrag. Aber vielleicht sollten sie lieber manchal etwas abwarten als immer versuchen die ersten zu sein. Um Spekulationen/Falschmeldungen von wahren Fakten zu trennen.
Mit den sozialen Netzwerken das stimmt. Manche stellen sogar bewußt falsche Informationen da rein. Das sollte man eigentlich bestrafen.
Aber Aufmerksamkeit werden solche Täter immer bekommen, da die Medien darüber berichten müssen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht Hass nennen.
> Eher Verzweiflung.
> Selbsttötung bedeutet immer, dass die Verzweiflung sehr groß sein muss, wenn das der einzige noch verbliebene Ausweg ist.
> Dem Mann hätte geholfen werden können. Wieso wurde sein Antrag überhaut abgelehnt? Jeder Syrer kriegt Asyl, so wie ich das mal im letzten Jahr mitbekommen hatte.
> Auch hier hat eher die Gesellschaft versagt. Gerade auch deswegen, weil ja offenbar bekannt war, dass er psychische Probleme hatte.



Er war Kriminell. Körperverletzung....

Syrer zündet Sprengsatz – Herrmann vermutet islamistischen Hintergrund Anschlag in Ansbach: FlÃ¼chtling aus Syrien zÃ¼ndet Sprengsatz vor KonzertgelÃ¤nde - FOCUS Online


----------



## azzih (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Schon krass was in der Woche alles abging. Noch krasser macht es die Tatsache, das die meiste von den Attentätern jetzt keine Islamisten mit Verbindung zum IS waren, sondern irgendwelche psychisch gestörten Irren und Einzeltäter. Quasi unmöglich die mit Polizei oder Geheimdienst vor ihrer Tat aufzuspüren.

Was mich nervt ist vor allem dieser dumme Aktionismus der Politiker. Ohne Sinn und Verstand werden da Forderungen rausgehauen, sinnlose Kommentare abgegeben bevor überhaupt ne polizeiliche Untersuchung stattfand. Ich wünsche mir hier Seriosität und Abgeklärtheit statt blindem Aktionismus. Was nutzt es Bundeswehr im inneren zu fordern oder die eh schon hohen legalen Waffengesetze zu verschärfen, wenn irgendwelche Idioten mit illegalen Waffen, Lastern oder Macheten ihre Taten verüben?


----------



## Gadteman (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> ..... Noch krasser macht es die Tatsache, das die meiste von den Attentätern jetzt keine Islamisten mit Verbindung zum IS waren, sondern irgendwelche psychisch gestörten Irren und Einzeltäter. Quasi unmöglich die mit Polizei oder Geheimdienst vor ihrer Tat aufzuspüren.



Eben, das *vorher* aufspüren ist das Problem. Da würde auch die TOTALE Überwachung ALLER nichts daran ändern.
Aber es ist einfacher Computerspieler und Nutzer von Verschlüsselung (warum auch immer) zu kriminalisieren.

Wenn das mit dem Jungen vom München stimmt, waren ja vorher schon etliche Dinge vorausgegangen und es wurde nichts gemacht. Jetzt hinterher wo es zu spät ist, aus der Kombination Psychische Behandlung + verbale Bedrohung gegen Mitschüler + nur geduldet Status ein brisantes Gefahrenpotential erkennen zu wollen, muss doch für die Hinterbliebenen der Opfer eine Qual sein. Und nach der Trauer werden solche Fragen verstärkt gestellt werden "warum wurde vorher nichts unternommen ?"
Da wird dann lieber ein "Freund/Kumpel" des Amokläufers als Mitwisser angezeigt und vielleicht verknackt.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Er soll ja hauptsaechlich junge Leute gekillt haben. Da waere es sehr naheliegend, das er gemobbt wurde.


----------



## wtfNow (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> Schon krass was in der Woche alles abging. Noch krasser macht es die Tatsache, das die meiste von den Attentätern jetzt keine Islamisten mit Verbindung zum IS waren, sondern irgendwelche psychisch gestörten Irren und Einzeltäter.



Alles Einzeltäter und hat nix mit nix zu tun?
Kann das Interview hier empfehlen.



azzih schrieb:


> Quasi unmöglich die mit  Polizei oder Geheimdienst vor ihrer Tat aufzuspüren.



Kann man aber schon stark einschränken wenn man einen Einwanderer nach der ersten Straftat direkt vor die Grenze setzt, bleibt mehr Platz und Geld für die Vernünftigen über.
Trifft hier jetzt nicht auf München zu aber gab ja noch mehr am Wochenende.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Er war Kriminell. Körperverletzung....



Vor der Ablehnung oder danach?


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Vorher.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

.....und er sollte nach Bulgarien abgeschoben werden.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Jeder, der sich länger als zwei Minuten mit der Materie beschäftigt weiß, dass "Suizidversuche" eine gängige Praxis unter abgelehnten Neubürgern sind, um ihre Abschiebung zu verhindern. Da reicht es, sich vom Betreuer mit vier Schlaftabletten in der Hand auffinden zu lassen und seinen Todeswunsch kundzutun und voilà, die Abschiebung ist passé.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich widerlicher finde - dieses kriminelle Arschloch, das versucht hat, unzählige Menschen mit in den Tod zu reißen oder aber die Anwesenden hier, die versuchen, ihn irgendwie zu verteidigen um ihr kümmerliches, indoktriniertes Weltbild aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

ich stimme meinem vorredner zu. wir können von glück reden das er schlichtweg einfach zu dumm war. sonst gäb es unzählige tote zu beklagen. 

ich verstehe auch nicht wo das problem ist sämtliche flüchtlinge die in irgendeiner art und weise straffällig geworden sind in den nächsten bus oder flieger zusetzen und ohne wenn und aber zurück zuschicken. und da ist es mir auch ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal wie es in der heimat aussieht ob krieg oder nicht. selbiges würde ich übrigens auch mit deutschen machen. geht aber leider nicht. 


genauso wenig möchte ich hier die sog wirtschaftsflüchlinge haben, die mit ihren bettlerbanden leute ausnehmen beklauen oder sonst was anstellen. auch direkt zurück schicken. flüchtlinge sind willkommen, wenn sie wissen wie man sich zu benehmen hat (gesundermenschenverstand) und wirklich verfolgt, oder ihr leben anderweitig bedroht ist. 
wenn ich diese penner in sozialwohnungen sehe und vor der tür dann nen dicker mercedes oder porsche steht krieg ich das kotzen. da braucht man nicht viel um zu wissen wie und woher derjenige an geld für so ein auto kommt. wundert mich eigentlich das deutschland da nicht so hinterher ist. 
wo kapitalverbrechen ja meist härter bestraft werden als gewaltverbrechen


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich länger als zwei Minuten mit der Materie beschäftigt weiß, dass "Suizidversuche" eine gängige Praxis unter abgelehnten Neubürgern sind, um ihre Abschiebung zu verhindern. Da reicht es, sich vom Betreuer mit vier Schlaftabletten in der Hand auffinden zu lassen und seinen Todeswunsch kundzutun und voilà, die Abschiebung ist passé.



Sie tricksen uns halt mit unseren eigenen Menschenrechten aus. Und was genau willst du da dagegen tun? Menschenrechte abschaffen? Generalverdacht? Wir sind immer noch menschliche Wesen (einige von uns jedenfalls), und viele Vorfahren von uns sind für diese Rechte gestorben. Wenn du wirklich was ändern willst, sorg dafür das unsere Wirtschaft und Industrie nicht die komplette Welt ausbeutet. Dann werden auch weniger solcher "armen" Menschen produziert, die hier zu uns ins Paradies wollen und alles dafür tun würden.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Wenn der Täter wirklich schon Polizei bekannt gewesen ist und abgeschoben werden sollte haben die Behörden versagt. Solche Leute gehören dann in Abschiebehaft.
Und ich habe auch schon letztes Jahr gesagt, als die meisten Flüchtlinge hier angekommen sind, dass man sich nichts vormachen braucht. Das darunter auch schwarze Schafe sind. Deswegen fand ich die Willkommenskultur zwar nett aber auch sehr blauäugig und naiv. 
Und es ist auch eine Tatsache das manche Deutschland einfach nur ausnutzen . Ich will das nicht an Prozentzahlen festmachen, das kann ich auch nicht, aber sind bestimmt auch nicht so wenige. Sicherlich gibt es auch Deutsche die das tun, aber die kann man ja nicht wegschicken.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Es kann kein Zufall sein, dass 3 ähnliche Ereignisse innerhalb einer Woche geschehen.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Sie tricksen uns halt mit unseren eigenen Menschenrechten aus. Und was genau willst du da dagegen tun? Menschenrechte abschaffen? Generalverdacht? Wir sind immer noch menschliche Wesen (einige von uns jedenfalls), und viele Vorfahren von uns sind für diese Rechte gestorben.


Möchtest du erläutern, inwiefern eine Abschiebung nach Bulgarien gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Dann werden auch weniger solcher "armen" Menschen produziert, die hier zu uns ins Paradies wollen und alles dafür tun würden.


Erst alles dafür tun, um in unser "Paradies" zu gelangen und sich dann selbst in die Luft sprengen, Menschen auf offener Straße schlachten oder aber im Zug Passanten mit Äxten massakrieren. Ja, macht absolut Sinn und unser Mitgefühl sollte in jedem Fall bei den Tätern liegen. Weshalb konnte der Selbstmordattentäter nicht attentatunfähig geschossen werden?? Fragen!!


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Möchtest du erläutern, inwiefern eine Abschiebung nach Bulgarien gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt?
> 
> 
> Erst alles dafür tun, um in unser "Paradies" zu gelangen und sich dann selbst in die Luft sprengen, Menschen auf offener Straße schlachten oder aber im Zug Passanten mit Äxten massakrieren. Ja, macht absolut Sinn und unser Mitgefühl sollte in jedem Fall bei den Tätern liegen. Weshalb konnte der Selbstmordattentäter nicht attentatunfähig geschossen werden?? Fragen!!




ersteres würde ich auch gerne wissen.

zum punkt 2 kann ich nur sagen. wer möchte heute noch polizist werden? wenn man sich solch dummen kommentare von unseren politikern anhören muss? mal ganz davon abgesehen von dem ganzen papierkram und dem verfahren was eingeleitet wird sobald man nen schuss abfeuert, wenn dieser dann noch tödlich war hörts ganz auf. 

glaube nicht das in solch einer situation sich jemand gedanken macht ob ich dem angreifer jetzt irgendwo hin schieß wo es nicht lebensbedrohlich wird. oder ob der erste gedanke ist den angreifer zu stoppen egal wie. 
die frage stellt sich für mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Warum ist das nicht in den Nachrichten??

LiveLeak.com - Muslim turns up at Munich shooting memorial and starts shouting "Allahu Akbar"

Und die Polizei macht nichts, das ist ja wohl der Gipfel.


----------



## azzih (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es kann kein Zufall sein, dass 3 ähnliche Ereignisse innerhalb einer Woche geschehen.



Weil es keine ähnlichen Taten sind:

1. München: Klassischer Amokläufer wie er im Buche steht. Keinerlei religiöse und politische Relevanz, einfach nur ein Psycho
2. Bombenattentat Neu Anspach: Weiss man noch nicht so wirklich was dessen Motive waren, nach neusten Erkenntnissen aber terroristische Motive naheliegend.
3. Machetenmann: Beziehungstat, scheinbar war es seine Freundin oder sowas. Passiert im Jahr zigmal (ohne sowas jetzt verharmlosen zu wollen)
4. Axt-Typ: Scheinbar auch psycho, der sich aber auch auf islamistische Motive beruft.

Das Ding ist halt, das sich weitere potentielle Täter durch mediale Aufmerksamkeit angestachelt fühlen selbst eine solche Tat genau jetzt zu verüben. Deswegen ist es natürlich kein Zufall. Aber wir müssen uns einfach an den Gedanken gewöhnen das wir in der Zeit von islamistischem Terror leben und das dazu noch diverse Psychos unter uns lauern, die ebenso zu unberechenbaren Gewalttaten bereit sind


----------



## wtfNow (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> Weil es keine ähnlichen Taten sind:
> 2. Bombenattentat Neu Anspach: Weiss man noch nicht so wirklich was dessen Motive waren, nach neusten Erkenntnissen aber terroristische Motive naheliegend.



_In einer ersten Übersetzung des arabischen Textes heiße es, der Täter handle im Namen Allahs._


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



wtfNow schrieb:


> _In einer ersten Übersetzung des arabischen Textes heiße es, der Täter handle im Namen Allahs._



Das hat aber absolut nichts mit dem Islam zutun. Islam - wie wir alle wissen und uns tagtäglich von den öffentlich rechtlichen eingeredet wird - ist Frieden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> Weil es keine ähnlichen Taten sind:
> 
> 1. München: Klassischer Amokläufer wie er im Buche steht. Keinerlei religiöse und politische Relevanz, einfach nur ein Psycho
> 2. Bombenattentat Neu Anspach: Weiss man noch nicht so wirklich was dessen Motive waren, nach neusten Erkenntnissen aber terroristische Motive naheliegend.
> ...



Mörder sind immer Psychos... Und daran gewöhnen will ich mich jedenfalls nicht !


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> 3. Machetenmann: Beziehungstat, scheinbar war es seine Freundin oder sowas. Passiert im Jahr zigmal (ohne sowas jetzt verharmlosen zu wollen)



Der Typ hat sich in die Frau "verliebt" und vermutlich einfach nur einen Korb bekommen und er killt sie daraufhin. Das ist keine Beziehungstat. Das hat absolut null mit einer Beziehungstat zu tun.



> [Möglicherweise suchte er dort die Geschirrspülerin des Ladens, eine Polin, die schwanger war. Der Täter habe sich bereits vor Monaten im Lokal in die Frau verliebt, sagte ein Angestellter zur „Stuttgarter Zeitung“. Offenbar erwiderte sie seine Liebe nicht. Nahm er ihr deshalb das Leben?




Reutlingen: 21-Jahriger totet Schwangere (45) mit einer Machete –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in MÃ¼nchen*

Dönermesser = Machete ?

Beziehungstat in Reutlingen: 21-Jahriger totete mit Donermesser - n-tv.de


----------



## Metalic (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Selbst hier bei uns auf dem Land geht es los. 
Gestern Abend wurde am Badestrand der Kassierer am Parkplatz von drei Syrern mit einem Messer überfallen. Geld weg und der ältere Herr (um die 60) hat dafür den Schreck seines Lebens. 
Bestimmt nur ein trauriger Einzelfall. Die drei sollen auch wie Ärzte und Professoren ausgesehen haben... Kann mich noch an die Anfangszeit bei uns erinnern als die Kaserne als Unterkunft eingerichtet wurde. Da wird in Deutschland noch einiges auf und zukommen.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Metalic schrieb:


> Selbst hier bei uns auf dem Land geht es los.
> Gestern Abend wurde am Badestrand der Kassierer am Parkplatz von drei Syrern mit einem Messer überfallen. Geld weg und der ältere Herr (um die 60) hat dafür den Schreck seines Lebens.
> Bestimmt nur ein trauriger Einzelfall. Die drei sollen auch wie Ärzte und Professoren ausgesehen haben... Kann mich noch an die Anfangszeit bei uns erinnern als die Kaserne als Unterkunft eingerichtet wurde. Da wird in Deutschland noch einiges auf und zukommen.


Du solltest das alles nicht so pessimistisch sehen. Natürlich, Deutschland ist auf Dauer beschädigt und als Mensch mit akademischem Abschluss sollte man sich nunmehr nach Alternativen umsehen - aber auch für den Normalbürger ist nicht alles ganz so mies, wie es den Anschein macht. Meine Kleinstadt hat seit einiger Zeit beispielsweise 2000 Neubürger aufgenommen - die meisten davon männlich zwischen 16 und 30 - und seitdem hab ich keine einzige Radarfalle gesehen. Die Polizei hat nun tatsächliche Arbeit (Überfälle, sexuelle Nötigung, vor fünf Wochen sogar einen Totschlag) und keine Zeit, mit dem Blitzer am Ortsausgang zu stehen.

Find ich ganz gut!


----------



## Metalic (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Von der Seite habe ich es noch gar nicht gesehen. Es wird doch oft gejammert, dass unsere Beamten kaum etwas tun. Nun ändert sich das [emoji6]


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Möchtest du erläutern, inwiefern eine Abschiebung nach Bulgarien gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt?



Du meintest viele Flüchtlinge schützen sich mit vorgetäuschten Suizid-Versuchen vor der Abschiebung. An sich schon eine ungeheure Behauptung und Selbst-Diskreditierung. Aber selbst wenn das bei einigen von denen zutreffen mag, muss man trotzdem IMMER ALLE Suizid-Versuche ernst nehmen, wegen den.. *Trommelwirbel*.. Menschenrechten. Viele Flüchtlinge wissen das, und einige nutzen es vielleicht aus. Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, man hat mindestens den IQ einer Banane, und da habe ich bei so einigen Gestalten, die diesen Thread mittlerweile für ihre Propaganda übernommen haben so meine berechtigten Zweifel. 



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Weshalb konnte der Selbstmordattentäter nicht attentatunfähig geschossen werden?? Fragen!!



Im nachplappern sind bestimmte Gruppen einfach unschlagbar. Deswegen sind sie auch so verdammt geil zu lenken. Für eine eigene Meinung bzw. einfaches Nachdenken, bevor man Bullshit verbreitet, braucht man halt bestimmte Voraussetzungen, womit wir wieder bei der Banane wären..


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Abductee schrieb:


> Was lustiges zwischendurch:
> So KAMPFT die POLIZEI jetzt gegen AXT-ATTENTATER! - YouTube



Hehe, echt lustig. Die Verwandten der Opfer des Axt-Angriffs würden sich sicher totlachen. Damit ist dann wohl der geschmacklose Punkt erreicht, wo hier mal ein Mod einschreiten und ausmisten darf.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Naja mit "lustig meinte ich eher Satire zu dem leidigen Thema das die Polizei in vielen Fällen handlungsunfähig gemacht wurde.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Was ist denn Neubürger jetzt schon wieder für eine Bezeichnung?


----------



## smashbob (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das Video macht sich über die Diskussion die Künast losgetreten hatte lustig. Kein Grund hier rumzuheulen und Abductee zum Abschuss frei zu geben.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Abductee schrieb:


> Naja mit "lustig meinte ich eher Satire zu dem leidigen Thema das die Polizei in vielen Fällen handlungsunfähig gemacht wurde.



Sorry, das ist keine Satire, sondern geschmackloser Clickbait-Müll. Die Sendung von Böhmermann gestern, die war Satire. Was? Die Sendung gestern ist ausgefallen? Tja, das ist halt der Unterschied. Richtige Satire weiß, wann es Zeit ist einfach mal die Klappe zu halten.



smashbob schrieb:


> Das Video macht sich über die Diskussion die Künast losgetreten hatte lustig. Kein Grund hier rumzuheulen und Abductee zum Abschuss frei zu geben.



Das ist weder die Zeit noch der Thread um sich über irgendwas lustig zu machen. Traurig, dass einige Leute das immer noch nicht begriffen haben.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in MÃ¼nchen*



> Du meintest viele Flüchtlinge schützen sich mit vorgetäuschten Suizid-Versuchen vor der Abschiebung. An sich schon eine ungeheure Behauptung und Selbst-Diskreditierung


Nach unfundierter Aussage unseres Innenministers legen 70% der Ausreisepflichtigen Atteste vor, die ihnen psychische Instabilität bescheinigen und somit die Ausweisung verzögern/verhindern. Ich weiß, insbesondere als verblendeter Idealist ist es immer hässlich, mit Fakten konfrontiert zu werden, aber führe dir einfach mal folgenden Artikel zu Gemüte.
Abschiebung: Krank, abgetaucht, Pass verloren | ZEIT ONLINE
Und nun zu unserem explosiven, syrischen Neubürger;


> Nach einer Aufforderung zur Ausreise und Ankündigung der Abschiebung seien medizinische Atteste vorgelegt worden.


Irgendwie erkenne ich da ein Schema. 

Aber das war und ist wohl nur ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht - Menschen, die das aktuelle Geschehen hinterfragen oder gar kritisch betrachten sind doof, dämlich, fol die Rassisten und eh total blöd wie ne Südfrucht. Nun musst du mir noch "diffuse Ängste" unterstellen und deine schlagfertige Argumentationsgranate ist komplett.


----------



## efdev (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> ..


Also ist der Arzt an allem schuld


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



efdev schrieb:


> Also ist der Arzt an allem schuld



Das ist aber jetzt Satire oder?


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Nach unfundierter Aussage unseres Innenministers legen 70% der Ausreisepflichtigen Atteste vor, die ihnen psychische Instabilität bescheinigen und somit die Ausweisung verzögern/verhindern. Ich weiß, insbesondere als verblendeter Idealist ist es immer hässlich, mit Fakten konfrontiert zu werden, aber führe dir einfach mal folgenden Artikel zu Gemüte.
> Abschiebung: Krank, abgetaucht, Pass verloren | ZEIT ONLINE



Also sind alle psychisch Kranken Suizid-gefährdet? Oha, dann sind das aber einige, auch Deutsche. Leider hat unser Innenminister nie was von Suizid gesagt. Dieses kleine Detail hast du wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, als du seine Aussage zu deinen Zwecken umgedeutet hast. In deinem Artikel steht davon leider auch nix. Hast du dir das vielleicht nur aus den Fingern gesaugt? 

PS: Ich finde es bezeichnend, dass du seine Aussage als "unfundiert" betitelst, und dich danach auf diese Aussage berufst. Mein Bild von dir wird immer klarer.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Menschen, die das aktuelle Geschehen hinterfragen oder gar kritisch betrachten sind doof, dämlich, *fol* die Rassisten und eh total blöd wie ne Südfrucht.



Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Schon interessant wie latenter Rassismus mit "kritischem Hinterfragen" gleich gesetzt wird


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



> Also sind alle psychisch Kranken Suizid-gefährdet?


Natürlich nicht. Allerdings haben sich die Kriterien, die dazu führen, dass eine Ausreise tatsächlich ausgesetzt wird erheblich verschärft. Bis zum letzten Jahr genügte es, "labil" zu sein und unter Depressionen zu leiden. Aus einem unerfindlichen Grund (sicherlich nicht der ungehemmte Missbrauch dieser Regelung) wurden die Voraussetzungen verschärft und nunmehr ist ein Ausreisepflichtiger nur noch mit erheblichen psychischen Beschwerden wie eben latente Suizidgefahr auf der "sicheren Seite". 



> Keine weiteren Fragen, Eurer Ehren.


Ich hab' dich überspitzt imitiert und meine Orthographie bewusst dem Niveau deiner Argumentation angepasst. Dass du das nicht erkennst, macht mich traurig und gleichermaßen betroffen. 
Zum Glück bringt es mich zum schmunzeln, wenn ich sehe, wie sehr dich das oben verlinkte Youtube-Video triggert. Diese Art der Unsicherheit kann man für gewöhnlich bei den Rechten und Konservativen bewundern, wenn immer sie von Satire ins Visier genommen werden. Einfach, aus einem verbitterten, insgeheim bewussten Unterlegenheitsgefühl heraus. Dass das nun bei Menschen wie dir auftritt ist echt bedenklich aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Nochmal zum Axt Attentat: Ich bin auch der Meinung das man den Angreifer hätte anders unschädlich machen können. Ich weiß nicht wie weit er von den Polizisten entfernt war aber es werden wohl ein paar Meter gewesen sein. Dann kann man auch auf die Beine  schiessen. Hätte er eine Pistole gehabt und auf Menschen gezielt wäre das natürlich etwas anderes.
Ich habe öfter mal das Gefühl das die Polizei mit dem erschiessen etwas schnell ist.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



> Ich habe öfter mal das Gefühl das die Polizei mit dem erschiessen etwas schnell ist.



Ja klar vor allem die deutsche Polizei. 
Wir können froh sein das der Typ weg ist und nicht in wenigen Jahren einen weiteren Versuch starten kann.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich hab' dich überspitzt imitiert und meine Orthographie bewusst dem Niveau deiner Argumentation angepasst.



Ja, sicher. Da hätte sich selbst eine Banane was besseres einfallen lassen.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Zum Glück bringt es mich zum schmunzeln, wenn ich sehe, wie sehr dich das oben verlinkte Youtube-Video triggert.



Das du über Respekt, Anstand und angemessene Zurückhaltung nur schmunzeln kannst.. jap, das glaube ich dir wirklich zu 100%.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Diese Art der Unsicherheit kann man für gewöhnlich bei den Rechten und Konservativen bewundern



Keine Ahnung. Wenn du das sagst.. Du bist da der Experte.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Einfach, aus einem verbitterten, insgeheim bewussten Unterlegenheitsgefühl heraus.



Hm, ok, du musst es ja wissen. Auch damit scheinst du dich gut auszukennen. Da müssen mir wohl die Herrenrassen-Gene oder sowas fehlen.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich vermisse die Zeit, in der links mit intelligent oder wenigstens aufgeschlossen synonym ging und Idealisten ihr Weltbild tatsächlich verteidigt haben, anstatt sich auf Beleidigungen und haltlose Unterstellungen zu berufen. 

Ist vielleicht auch nur nostalgische Verklärung. Traurig in jedem Fall.


----------



## azzih (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Axt Attentat: Ich bin auch der Meinung das man den Angreifer hätte anders unschädlich machen können. Ich weiß nicht wie weit er von den Polizisten entfernt war aber es werden wohl ein paar Meter gewesen sein. Dann kann man auch auf die Beine  schiessen. Hätte er eine Pistole gehabt und auf Menschen gezielt wäre das natürlich etwas anderes.
> Ich habe öfter mal das Gefühl das die Polizei mit dem erschiessen etwas schnell ist.



Nein gerade in Deutschland schiesst die Polizei eigentlich sehr selten. Und Pistole ist keine einfache Waffe und die Polizisten sind mit ner Handwaffe nicht geschult wie ein Elitesoldat. Wenn du selbst schonmal eine geschossen hättest wüsstest du wie schwer es ist auch nur auf 10 Meter ein feststehendes kleines Ziel wie Beine zu treffen. Lass sich den nochmal bewegen plus Stresssituation und du landest unter Sicherheit keine guten Treffer. Deswegen Gefahrensituation wird immer auf die größte Trefferzone gezielt, ergo den Oberkörper.


----------



## efdev (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ja klar vor allem die deutsche Polizei.
> Wir können froh sein das der Typ weg ist und nicht in wenigen Jahren einen weiteren Versuch starten kann.


 kommt auch in D gelegentlich vor meist in Bayern 

Und ja das war ein Witz was du eben Zitiert hast zumindest so halb


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, in der links mit intelligent oder wenigstens aufgeschlossen synonym ging und Idealisten ihr Weltbild tatsächlich verteidigt haben, anstatt sich auf Beleidigungen und haltlose Unterstellungen zu berufen.
> 
> Ist vielleicht auch nur nostalgische Verklärung. Traurig in jedem Fall.



Wenn das Gegenüber einen Tisch als einen Stuhl bezeichnet kann man dagegen halt nicht argumentieren


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit



Ich weiß das du die alte Zeit vermisst. Das haben nun wirklich alle verstanden. Aber sie wird nicht mehr wiederkommen. Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



azzih schrieb:


> Nein gerade in Deutschland schiesst die Polizei eigentlich sehr selten. Und Pistole ist keine einfache Waffe und die Polizisten sind mit ner Handwaffe nicht geschult wie ein Elitesoldat. Wenn du selbst schonmal eine geschossen hättest wüsstest du wie schwer es ist auch nur auf 10 Meter ein feststehendes kleines Ziel wie Beine zu treffen. Lass sich den nochmal bewegen plus Stresssituation und du landest unter Sicherheit keine guten Treffer. Deswegen Gefahrensituation wird immer auf die größte Trefferzone gezielt, ergo den Oberkörper.


Ich habe schon mal geschossen bei der Bundeswehr ist aber schon 20 Jahre her.
Polizisten haben doch regelmäßiges Schiesstraining oder nicht?


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du die alte Zeit vermisst. Das haben nun wirklich alle verstanden. Aber sie wird nicht mehr wiederkommen.



Ob und Dank indoktrinierten Relativierern wie dir wäre ich mir da leider nicht so sicher. Selbiges gilt für blautemple, der mit dem Rassismusvorwurf wie Konfetti um sich wirft und den Begriff unsäglich verwässert. 

Paradigmenwechsel können erschreckend schnell geschehen und es ist unklug, sich die Wortwaffen im Vorfeld an der politischen Mitte stumpf zu klopfen.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal geschossen bei der Bundeswehr ist aber schon 20 Jahre her.
> Polizisten haben doch regelmäßiges Schiesstraining oder nicht?



Eine Diskussion darüber, ob ihn die Spezialkräfte hätten erschießen müssen, halte ich für


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion darüber, ob ihn die Spezialkräfte hätten erschießen müssen, halte ich für


Nein! Ihn hätte vielleicht gar keiner erschiessen müssen. In der Regel werden Mörder in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt. In dem Fall hätte man ihn in Abschiebehaft stecken können.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein! Ihn hätte vielleicht gar keiner erschiessen müssen. In der Regel werden Mörder in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt. In dem Fall hätte man ihn in Abschiebehaft stecken können.



In der Regel hat man es aber auch nicht mit Märtyrern zu tun, die in Dunkelheit mit einer Axt aus dem Busch springen und auf Polizeibeamte zustürmen.

In dem Fall hat er sich sein Gerichtsverfahren selbst verwirkt.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

In unseren Gefängnissen wäre der Täter bestimmt von seinen radikalen Ansichten abgetreten.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Ich darf daran erinnern, dass Flüchtlinge nicht Thema des Threads sind. Wer über den Anschlag von Ansbach diskutieren möchte, erstellt bitte einen eigenen Thread. Und selbst dort wird bitte nur über den Anschlag diskutiert. Das Thema Flüchtlinge hatten wir hier im Unterforum zu genüge, leider mit negativen Erfahrungen.

*B2T*


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Nach dem Amoklauf werden endlich Konsequenzen gezogen, Razzien gegen Killerspiele auf Flohmärkten!! 

Nach Amoklauf: Flohmarkt-Razzien gegen Killerspiele


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Was? Das ist ja so laecherlich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich als Bürger /Zivilist jemanden anfahren um ihn vor einer weiteren Tat abzuhalten? Wenn andere Menschen gefährdet sind?



Glaube ich nicht. Rettungsschüsse & Co sind ja schon im Polizeirecht eine sehr heikle Angelegenheit. Was man darf ist aufhalten/festhalten und wenn man dann (zwangsläufig) in einer Selbstverteidigungssituation ist, ist auch Körperverletzung kein Thema. Aber jemanden schwer zu verletzten in der Annahme, dass er anders nicht zu stoppen ist, ohne dies vorher zu versuchen... - ich möchte nicht in eine Situation kommen, wo ich vor dieser Entscheidung stehe.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Schwer depressivem, abgelehnten Asylsuchenden(warum wird eigentlich einem Syrer das Asyl verweigert?)



Dublin II => Bulgarien.




Rolk schrieb:


> Selbstmörder versuchen typischerweise nicht noch möglichst viele andere mit in den Tod zu reissen...



Leider ist das bei Selbstmörden keineswegs eine Seltenheit. Habe selbst in der weiteren Bekanntschaft einen Fall, wo jemand mit vor die U-Bahn gezerrt wurde 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon krass: innerhalb einer Woche  4 Terroranschläge/Amokläufe.



Wenns sich so weiter steigert, fühlt es sich bald wie Alltag in einer x-beliebigen Stadt in Vorderasien an 




CranberryPie schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich länger als zwei Minuten mit der Materie beschäftigt weiß, dass "Suizidversuche" eine gängige Praxis unter abgelehnten Neubürgern sind, um ihre Abschiebung zu verhindern. Da reicht es, sich vom Betreuer mit vier Schlaftabletten in der Hand auffinden zu lassen und seinen Todeswunsch kundzutun und voilà, die Abschiebung ist passé.



In diesem Fall wurde dem Täter die Gefahr eines erweitertern Suizid wohl eindeutig vom Psychiater bescheinigt. Wenn unsere Behandlungen von Traumatisierten (um die es dabei eigentlich ging) also nicht der letzte Scheiß ist, dann war das ein Fall der deutlich über Suizid-Vortäuschung hinausging - und das bevor erst sein Freund starb und dann seine eigenen Chancen auf ein schönes Leben auf null fielen. Mit den erst jetzt zusammengeführten Informationen war ein Suizid wirklich extrem wahrscheinlich.




azzih schrieb:


> Weil es keine ähnlichen Taten sind:
> 
> 1. München: Klassischer Amokläufer wie er im Buche steht. Keinerlei religiöse und politische Relevanz, einfach nur ein Psycho



Nach aktuellem Stand wurden zumindest die Opfer nach politischen Motiven gewählt. 



> 2. Bombenattentat Neu Anspach: Weiss man noch nicht so wirklich was dessen Motive waren, nach neusten Erkenntnissen aber terroristische Motive naheliegend.



Bei der Zustand, in dem der war, würde ich weniger von Motiv und mehr von Mitnahmeeffekt sprechen. Akut suizidgefährdet, gewalttätig und dann geben "die Deutschen" ihm nochmal richtig eins in die Fresse => Kombination aus Suizid und Rachegelüsten, "den zeigs ich". Dass seine Interessen dadruch 100% deckungsleich mit denen des IS waren, war nur das i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider ist das bei Selbstmörden keineswegs eine Seltenheit. Habe selbst in der weiteren Bekanntschaft einen Fall, wo jemand mit vor die U-Bahn gezerrt wurde



Mag sein, aber wenn man vorher noch eine Bombe baut und nicht gerade Sprengmeister von Beruf ist hat das eine andere Qualität, als wenn man als Pilot ein Flugzeug in den Boden rammt oder wie in deinem Fall einen unbeteiligten Passanten mit vor die Schienen reist. Das meinte ich mit untypisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Interessant wäre, wie lange er schon Materialien für / Informationen über Bomben gesammelt hat (sonderlich kompetent war er zum Glück ja nicht). Beim Germanwings Piloten steht ja auch die Vermutung/Beobachtung im Raume, dass er schon früher getestet hat, ob der Absturz per Autopilot möglich ist.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim Germanwings Piloten steht ja auch die Vermutung/Beobachtung im Raume, dass er schon früher getestet hat, ob der Absturz per Autopilot möglich ist.



Das ist aber auch eine ganz andere Sache

Ich glaube nicht, das er den Beruf erlernt hat, um vorsätzlich Menschen zu töten


----------



## Rolk (6. August 2016)

*AW: Schiesserei in München*

Das Thema ist doch eh durch. Mittlerweile steht fest das es kein Selbstmord, sondern ein nicht wie geplant gelaufener islamistischer Terroranschlag war. Wie überraschend, also das nächste mal beim Täterschutz bitte etwas langsamer machen.


----------

